# Lavadora Daytron gira en un solo sentido



## El Comy (Sep 28, 2020)

Saludos a todos....
Tengo una lavadora marca Daytron que la parte del lavado gira en un solo sentido.

¿Sabe alguien como reparar esta falla?


Agradezco cualquier ayuda...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2020)

No conozco específicamente esa lavadora , pero en todas las que he visto , eso lo hace el programador mecánico invirtiendo dos conexiones del motor


----------



## El Comy (Sep 28, 2020)

Tiene solución eso, estoy buscando en Internet y vi algo referido a los Triac. En verdad sobre esa lavadora hay poca cosa parece que sólo existen acá en Cuba, jajajajaa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2020)

O tiene programador mecánico o tiene plaqueta con triacs . . .


----------



## El Comy (Sep 28, 2020)

Voy a verificar eso porque no lo se ahora...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2020)

programador lavadora - Google Search


----------



## El Comy (Sep 28, 2020)

Creo que es eso lo que tiene (programador mecánico), habría que remplazarlo o se puede reparar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2020)

Se puede reparar siendo prolijo.

Primero de todo , nada de sacar los cables a lo pavote , sin antes verificar que estén numerados y el número corresponda al pin dónde va enchufado . . .  sinó numerarlos y hacer un buen plano para poder rearmar.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 29, 2020)

Y haz fotos de todas las conexiones "porsiaca", que son gratis.


----------



## El Comy (Sep 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero de todo , nada de sacar los cables a lo pavote , sin antes verificar que estén numerados y el número corresponda al pin dónde va enchufado . . . sinó numerarlos y hacer un buen plano para poder rearmar.


Entendido, voy a preara condiciones para ver si el fin de semana pudo intentarlo porque me paso el día entero trabajando.



Scooter dijo:


> Y haz fotos de todas las conexiones "porsiaca", que son gratis.


Gracias por la recomendación…


----------



## El Comy (Oct 18, 2020)

Saludos para todos,

Les cuento que no he podido hacerle nada a la lavadora y ahora está peor, el programador mecánico retorna inmediatamente y en fracciones de segundos, o sea, no se queda en ninguna escala de tiempo. Díganme si esto se puede reparar para tratar de hacerlo hoy.

Abrí la lavadora y el programador mecánico está en muy amalas condiciones, este tiene solo tres cables uno rojo y dos amarillos. Supongo que Rojo es entrada y amarillos las salidas para el motor.
¿Podría eliminar este programador mecánico y poner a trabajar la lavadora directamente aunque sea en un solo sentido y con un interruptor de mano?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2020)

Podés poner fotos así nos orientamos mejor ?


----------



## El Comy (Oct 19, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés poner fotos así nos orientamos mejor ?


Saludos, más tarde voy ha poner una, gracias por responder.

Saludos para todos…

Acá les dejo una foto del programador mecánico, disculpen la demora y la poca calidad de la fotografía.


----------



## juanje (Oct 21, 2020)

Seguramente que esta alfgun contacto del programador estropeado , yo en tu lugar cambiaria el programador como fuente del problema , el triacs lo usan las lavadoras con programador electronico , para cambiar el sentido de giro el programador invierte las conexiones de motos , saludos y suerte de Juanje.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2020)

Juanje , El Comy nos consulta desde Cuba , seguramente esa lavadora sea Rusa y vieja-antigua , para ellos no es tan simple cómo ir a comprar un programador nuevo.

El Comy , animate a desmontarlo y desarmarlo


----------



## juanje (Oct 21, 2020)

Comprendo , pues desmontar el programador es bastante delicado , algun contacto estara fogeado .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2020)

Ya ha armado amplificadores sin saber casi nada de electrónica . . . 

El Comy , fijate si no está por ahí el papel pegado con el diagrama


----------



## El Comy (Oct 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El Comy , fijate si no está por ahí el papel pegado con el diagrama


Ya lo intente pero tiene un tornillo que no afloja con nada, de igual modo lo intentaré otra vez.


----------



## juanje (Oct 21, 2020)

Si tienes una taladradadora y eres manitas y tienes algunas herramientas de taller puedes desmontar el programador y arreglarlo pero corres el riesgo de que luego no funcione , tambien puedes poner un programador de otra lavadora pero debes verificar todos los contactos del programador y cablear las conexiones del motor , es muy trabajoso pero si quieres hacerlo seguro que te dara mucha satisfacion si funcioona , saludos de Juanje.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 21, 2020

Que para quitar el tornillo con un taladro de mesa , le quitas la cabeza al tornillo y ya lo tienes quitado , luego limpias y pasas un roscado nueno , es trabajoso pero es una idea. saludos , Juanje.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 21, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Que para quitar el tornillo con un taladro de mesa , le quitas la cabeza al tornillo y ya lo tienes quitado , luego limpias y pasas un roscado nueno , es trabajoso pero es una idea. saludos , Juanje.


Agradezco la sugerencia, voy a ver cómo logro abrirlo pero me debo el taladro de mesa o cualquier otro taladro, jajajajaaa. Veré cómo lo hago con las herramientas que tengo. Les cuento que el sistema de reloj no le funciona, da vueltas el vástago y no retorna.


----------



## LYZDES (Oct 21, 2020)

Hola hermano saludos desde Cuba también
Tuve un problema parecido no hace mucho con una de esas lavadoras que no es la misma marca pero es el mismo mecanismo, el problema era el desgaste de los engranajes plásticos y una de las platinas que hacen contacto dentro, el final fue comprar el programador ( o reloj como le dicen algunos por aquí ) que lo encontré en una de esas tiendas que venden los equipos con defectos. Ese mecanismo es complicado y difícil de reparar y más si el daño es por desgaste


----------



## El Comy (Oct 21, 2020)

LYZDES dijo:


> Hola hermano saludos desde Cuba también
> Tuve un problema parecido no hace mucho con una de esas lavadoras que no es la misma marca pero es el mismo mecanismo, el problema era el desgaste de los engranajes plásticos y una de las platinas que hacen contacto dentro, el final fue comprar el programador ( o reloj como le dicen algunos por aquí ) que lo encontré en una de esas tiendas que venden los equipos con defectos. Ese mecanismo es complicado y difícil de reparar y más si el daño es por desgaste


¿No sabes si alguien ha logrado o intentado ponerla directa, sin el programador y obligándola a trabajar en un solo sentido?


----------



## LYZDES (Oct 21, 2020)

Tuve la misma idea de hacer eso cuando me pasó pero como conseguí el repuesto en dos días no llegué intentarlo nada más cambié "reloj" yo pienso que se pueda hacer y no sea tan complicado ya que este lo que hace es cambiar la dirección de giro del motor mediante contactos y apagar al volver a la posición inicial, no sé si estoy equivocado, pero creo que lo que habría que hacer es identificar que cables se unirían para que gire en un solo sentido, disculpa si no te he podido ayudar más, tal ves alguien del foro nos de otra opinión          
                                                     Saludos


----------



## Kawacuba (Oct 21, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Ya lo intente pero tiene un tornillo que no afloja con nada, de igual modo lo intentaré otra vez.


Un recurso sería taladrar la cabeza del tornillo con una barrena de aproximadamente el diámetro del tornillo(no de la cabeza) y después buscar otro parecido para cuando vuelvas a armar!


----------



## juanje (Oct 21, 2020)

Si quieres puedes cablear tu mismo el motor con un temporizador y hacer un pequeño programa de tiempos y giros del motor , es decir 3 minutos girando en un sentido y otros 3 minutos girando en el otro sentido , pero el problema es que tambien debe cambiar el agua , vaciar y llenar la lavadora , depende de lo sofisticado que quieras hacerlo , pero si buscas evitar lavar a mano , si te puede servir si eres un manitas , yo hace unos cuantos años lo hice pero todo lo que hacia era cambiar el agua con la electrovalvula y girrar el motor en los dos sentidos , saludos de Juanje.


----------



## Kawacuba (Oct 21, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Si quieres puedes cablear tu mismo el motor con un temporizador y hacer un pequeño programa de tiempos y giros del motor , es decir 3 minutos girando en un sentido y otros 3 minutos girando en el otro sentido , pero el problema es que tambien debe cambiar el agua , vaciar y llenar la lavadora , depende de lo sofisticado que quieras hacerlo , pero si buscas evitar lavar a mano , si te puede servir si eres un manitas , yo hace unos cuantos años lo hice pero todo lo que hacia era cambiar el agua con la electrovalvula y girrar el motor en los dos sentidos , saludos de Juanje.


@El Comy la idea del amigo @juanje no es mala, sobre todo porque esa es de las que el desague se hace manualmente, con el selector del medio si no me equivoco. Creo que no es tan mala idea.


----------



## LYZDES (Oct 21, 2020)

En mi caso mi idea inicial fue hacer girar el motor de lavado en un solo sentido y usar algún interruptor que fuera solo para encender y apagar este motor y no interferir con el de secado cómo medida temporal hasta encontrar el repuesto


----------



## El Comy (Oct 21, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Si quieres puedes cablear tu mismo el motor con un temporizador y hacer un pequeño programa de tiempos y giros del motor , es decir 3 minutos girando en un sentido y otros 3 minutos girando en el otro sentido , pero el problema es que tambien debe cambiar el agua , vaciar y llenar la lavadora , depende de lo sofisticado que quieras hacerlo , pero si buscas evitar lavar a mano , si te puede servir si eres un manitas , yo hace unos cuantos años lo hice pero todo lo que hacia era cambiar el agua con la electrovalvula y girrar el motor en los dos sentidos , saludos de Juanje.


Me gusta esta idea pero hasta el punto de hacer girar el motor 3 min a un lado y 3 min al otro, esta lavadora no enjuaga, seca pero en un centrifugado aparte. En la foto que les subí se ven tres cables uno rojo y dos amarillos, supongo que rojo es la entrada de corriente al programador mecánico y los amarillos son salidas ara ambos sentidos. ¿La idea sería instalar en el lugar del programador un circuito eléctrico que haga la función del mismo?


----------



## juanje (Oct 21, 2020)

La idea si es que NO tienes un programador nuevo o reparado es que pongas un temporizador echo con el 555 de 3 minutos y con un pequeño rele , tu conectes los cables del motor en un sentido de giro y de otro , pero debes conocer como conectar el motor para que gire en un sentido u otro y eso debes hacerlo tu verificando las conexiones de motor que ahora tienes , no es complicado pero hay que trabajarlo , saludos.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 21, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> La idea si es que NO tienes un programador nuevo o reparado es que pongas un temporizador echo con el 555 de 3 minutos y con un pequeño rele , tu conectes los cables del motor en un sentido de giro y de otro , pero debes conocer como conectar el motor para que gire en un sentido u otro y eso debes hacerlo tu verificando las conexiones de motor que ahora tienes , no es complicado pero hay que trabajarlo , saludos.


Esa idea pasó por mí mente pero como Dosmetros le comentó no estudié electrónica y el conocimiento que tengo de este mundo es básico. No se cómo haría eso pues no cuento con un plano o circuito, tengo un 555 y algunos rele que reciclé de UPS para computadoras pero no sé cómo hacerlo. ¿Tiene usted algún plano?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2020)

Ya sabés cuales dos cables se juntan para que gire hacia un lado y cuales para el otro lado ?


----------



## El Comy (Oct 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya sabés cuales dos cables se juntan para que gire hacia un lado y cuales para el otro lado ?


Tengo la duda, supongo que sea el rojo con uno de los dos amarillos pero no estaré seguro hasta abrirlo e identificarlos o preguntarle a alguien que conozca de lavadoras.


----------



## AleSergi (Oct 22, 2020)

investiga el motor, es pobable que sea de dos bobinados y capacitor, para invertir el giro a cada momento. Saca fotos de sus cables y subilas.
El gráfico, es un motor de lavarropas que gira a uno u otro lado, según se accionen los contactos R1 ó R2.
Si es el caso podrias armar un programador primitivo con un secuenciador de varios eventos con cuatro 555, o algún CD4017.


----------



## Kawacuba (Oct 22, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Tengo la duda, supongo que sea el rojo con uno de los dos amarillos pero no estaré seguro hasta abrirlo e identificarlos o preguntarle a alguien que conozca de lavadoras.


Pero tu puedes al menos seguir los cables y hacer un diagrama donde muestres los colores y el detalle de las conexiones. Estoy seguro que sabiendo el detalle del circuito se puede hacer algo para lograr lo que necesitas, que es al final, reemplazar ese programador mecánico. Anímate y hazlo.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 22, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Pero tu puedes al menos seguir los cables y hacer un diagrama donde muestres los colores y el detalle de las conexiones. Estoy seguro que sabiendo el detalle del circuito se puede hacer algo para lograr lo que necesitas, que es al final, reemplazar ese programador mecánico. Anímate y hazlo.


Si hermano en cuanto pueda lo voy a hacer y les comento.

Gracias por responder.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 25, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que no he podido resolver el problema de la lavadora y mi esposa quiere lavar hoy, jajajajajaa.
¿Podría unir el cable rojo con uno amarillo para ver si resuelvo hoy?


----------



## juanje (Oct 25, 2020)

Si saber donde van los cables al motor no puedo ayudarte , tienes que hacer las pruebas tu ir probando la conexion del motro hasta que arranque , hay que trabajarlo un poco y luego solo tienes que conectarlo , es muy facil solo hay que fijarse y apuntar todos los cables y colores en un papel  , no tienes ningun amigo electrico que pueda ayudarte a conectar los cables ?


----------



## AleSergi (Oct 25, 2020)

y para cuando las fotos del motor, placa y su bornera, de lo contrario está dificil, no somos adivinos.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2020)

Está en Cuba y no tiene buen celular , tiene que pedirlo prestado . . .  🤷‍♂️


----------



## El Comy (Oct 25, 2020)

AleSergi dijo:


> y para cuando las fotos del motor, placa y su bornera, de lo contrario está dificil, no somos adivinos.....


Lo se y disculpen, es solo que no he podido desarmar para poder ver el motor. mi idea para resolver hoy es que si el control mecánico (dañado) cumple la función de hacer girar el motor en ambos sentidos y tiene solo 3 cables (uno rojo y 2 amarillos) el rojo podría o debería ser la entrada de corriente y los amarillos la salida del reloj mecánico para la alimentación de cada sentido del motor. Por eso pregunto si al unir el rojo con uno de los dos amarillos estaría poniendo el motor directo y en un solo sentido?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Por eso pregunto si al unir el rojo con uno de los dos amarillos estaría poniendo el motor directo y en un solo sentido?


 
Probalo , con una plancha de planchar ropa en serie con el lavarropas cómo protección !


----------



## El Comy (Oct 26, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probalo , con una plancha de planchar ropa en serie con el lavarropas cómo protección !


Gracias por la recomendación hermano, pero ayer me arriesgué y uní el rojo con un amarillo y efectivamente trabajó en un solo sentido, la mujer pudo lavar. Ahora la tarea sería crear el circuito eléctrico que remplace el reloj mecánico….


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

Un temporizador con el circuito biestable y un rele para activar el motor , ya te envio un esquema .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 26, 2020

Si continuas probando los cables averiguaras como tambien gira en el otro sentido es cuestion de ir probando conexiones con mucho cuidado es decir punteando los cables uno contra el otro y nunca empalmarlos juntos .


----------



## El Comy (Oct 26, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Si continuas probando los cables averiguaras como tambien gira en el otro sentido es cuestion de ir probando conexiones con mucho cuidado es decir punteando los cables uno contra el otro y nunca empalmarlos juntos .


No sé qué pasa con mi navegador o cuenta que desde hace un tiempo no logro ver ni descargar los adjuntos, ahora mismo veo que usted adjuntó algo pero no lo logro descargar.


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

Espera haber si lo podemos resolver ?
Resdpondeme si ahora ves lo que te envio.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 26, 2020)

Ahora si lo logro ver, vere si lo puedo hacer luego comento. 1000 gracias...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 26, 2020

No tienen un PCB para este circuito?


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

No , te lo tienes que trabajr tu , pero con una placa detopos no te lleva mas de un par de horas cablearlo si son pocos componentes .
Si buscas en la red seguro que encuentras algo con ekl 555 , suerte y al toro.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 26, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> No , te lo tienes que trabajr tu , pero con una placa detopos no te lleva mas de un par de horas cablearlo si son pocos componentes .
> Si buscas en la red seguro que encuentras algo con ekl 555 , suerte y al toro.


Gracias hermano...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2020)

Hola , ahí están faltando los tiempos de espera entre un giro y el otro , no se puede conmutar el giro directamente sin que se detenga.


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

Bueno aqui esta el tiempo de espera , añade esta bascula y el zener para alimentarla en continua , la ventaja que tiene este circuito y que es muy importante es que no necesita fuente de alimentacion , no tengo mas tiempo pero puede diseñarse todo con puertas y aun consume menos el circuito ,, si tengo tiempo el fin de semana lo miro y te hago el esquema con puertas .


----------



## El Comy (Oct 26, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Bueno aqui esta el tiempo de espera , añade esta bascula y el zener para alimentarla en continua , la ventaja que tiene este circuito y que es muy importante es que no necesita fuente de alimentacion , no tengo mas tiempo pero puede diseñarse todo con puertas y aun consume menos el circuito ,, si tengo tiempo el fin de semana lo miro y te hago el esquema con puertas .


No lo logro ver.


----------



## juanje (Oct 26, 2020)

Haber si ahora puedes verlo.


----------



## analogico (Oct 26, 2020)

aca reemplazan el mecanismo de engranajes por un motor de microondas


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2020)

Saludos para todos...
Disculpen mi ignorancia pero no sé qué es esto...


----------



## juanje (Oct 30, 2020)

No te disculpes por preguntar , es una bascula de tiempo con puertas lógicas , cuando introduces un 1 = 12 V en la entrada despues de un tiempo cambia el estado en la salida , es un temporizador . el otro componente es un diodo zener , si lo conectas como esta en el plano la tension de salida no superar los 47 voltios , pregunta lo que necesites , saludos.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> No te disculpes por preguntar , es una bascula de tiempo con puertas lógicas , cuando introduces un 1 = 12 V en la entrada despues de un tiempo cambia el estado en la salida , es un temporizador . el otro componente es un diodo zener , si lo conectas como esta en el plano la tension de salida no superar los 47 voltios , pregunta lo que necesites , saludos.


Gracias hermano, pero eso (que yo sepa) aquí no lo venden y no sé si lo pueda encontrar en algún equipo en desuso. ¿No hay otra forma de lograr temporizar este circuito?Gracias hermano


----------



## AleSergi (Oct 30, 2020)

paso en silencio y dejo ésto....

secuenciador transistorizado

secuenciador 555


----------



## juanje (Oct 30, 2020)

Puedes hacerlo con dos transistores comunes y te funciona igualmente pero con tiempos mas pequeños  , aquí te envio un esquema .
Si tienes algún problema me lo dices.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Puedes hacerlo con dos transistores comunes y te funciona igualmente pero con tiempos mas pequeños , aquí te envio un esquema .
> Si tienes algún problema me lo dices.


Gacias hermano voy a intentarlo así, luego le comento.


----------



## juanje (Oct 30, 2020)

Tienes osciloscopio ?


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2020)

No, ojalá.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2020)

Comy , mas arriba Analógico te puso un post que arreglan el reloj con motorcito de plato de microondas !


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2020)

Lo vi y me gustó pero acá rara vez se ve una microonda buena y rota para reciclar el motor es muy difícil.

Tengo algunos de este que adjunto ¿me sirven para el cambio de dirección del motor?


----------



## juanje (Oct 30, 2020)

Parece que el reé que tienes es de 220 Vac , si te sirve , tengo que adaptar el esquema para drivar el relé con un triacs en vez de usar un transistor , hay que buscar un transistor que tengas y tenga una tensión Vce de 250 V , lo miraremos , ya montaste el biestable ?


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> ya montaste el biestable ?


No he hecho nada aún, estoy buscando los componentes para luego iniciar, tengo un transformador pequeño de 12 vol que podría usar en el circuito y un 7805 por si hiciera falta reducir el voltaje hasta este punto.


----------



## juanje (Oct 30, 2020)

Si usas el circuito que te pase , no necesitas poner un trafo de 12V , es un coste que te ahorras y puedes usarlo para otras cosas en el futuro como una fuente para probar circuitos que tu hagas , si montas el esquema que te hice los transistores del temporizador se alimentan desde el zener y el circuito se alimenta con 220V de la red y además te ahorras componetes , ya lo hice asi pensando en que ahorres componetes de la fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> se alimentan desde el zener


Esto también resulta un problema para mí, sucede que los zener que tengo son reciclados y no los tengo identificados para saber el límite del voltaje que admiten. Tengo algunas placas para reciclar los componentes y voy a tratar de encontrar el Data sheet de las placas para ver si logro identificar algunos.


juanje dijo:


> el circuito se alimenta con 220V de la red


Solo tengo 110 vol en mi casa.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 30, 2020)

Hola veo que le pones ganas a hacer funcionar tu lavadora, mira en ves de seguir circuitos inciertos porque no hacemos algo con cosas recicladas que puedas conseguir como un simple motor de plato de microondas y algunos switches, que no tienen que ser switches comunes comerciales hasta pueden ser dos chapitas que se juntan

Dime ya sabes como conectar el motor de lavadora para que gire en ambos sentidos?


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Hola veo que le pones ganas a hacer funcionar tu lavadora, mira en ves de seguir circuitos inciertos porque no hacemos algo con cosas recicladas que puedas conseguir como un simple motor de plato de microondas y algunos switches, que no tienen que ser switches comunes comerciales hasta pueden ser dos chapitas que se juntan


Estuvimos pensando en esta alternativa pero no creo que pueda encontrar ese motor, de igual modo lo intentaré. Gracias…


capitanp dijo:


> Dime ya sabes como conectar el motor de lavadora para que gire en ambos sentidos?


Si, el fin de semana pasado tuve que arriesgarme y unir un cable rojo con uno de los dos amarillos y así mi esposa pudo lavar, claro en un solo sentido el giro del motor.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 30, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Si, el fin de semana pasado tuve que arriesgarme y unir un cable rojo con uno de los dos amarillos y así mi esposa pudo lavar, claro en un solo sentido el giro del motor.




Y si unes el rojo con el otro amarillo, gira para el otro lado?


----------



## juanje (Oct 30, 2020)

El trabajo siempre se recompensa .


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> El trabajo siempre se recompensa .


Así es y para un informático que no estudió nada de electrónica la recompensa es mayor, jajajajaa


----------



## juanje (Oct 30, 2020)

Asi que eres informatico ? 
Compartiremos programas ? yo programo en ensamblador y en Delphi.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 30, 2020)

Yo en VisualBasic.net, aunque no soy muy profesional me defiendo, jajajaja


----------



## juanje (Oct 30, 2020)

Ok , ya tenemos algo de que hablar pero si te aseguro que el trabajo duro llega la recompensa siempre.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 31, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Ok , ya tenemos algo de que hablar pero si te aseguro que el trabajo duro llega la recompensa siempre.


Muy cierto…

Saludos para todos, les cuento que anoche me desveló este proyecto me levanté y me puse a improvisar en Proteus y logré montar esto que adjunto, díganme si está bien.


----------



## juanje (Oct 31, 2020)

Esta bien , lo hiciste con el 555 ? ahora ponle el transformador de alimentación .


----------



## El Comy (Oct 31, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Esta bien , lo hiciste con el 555 ?


Sí, tengo un 555 que espero trabaje hasta ahora solo lo he simulado en proteus pero voy a montarlo este fin de semana para probarlo con un motor de 12 vol.


----------



## juanje (Oct 31, 2020)

Ten cuidadoo no sobrepases la intensidad de salida del 555 por que se destruye , limitalo con una reistencia en la salida.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 31, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Ten cuidadoo no sobrepases la intensidad de salida del 555 por que se destruye , limitalo con una reistencia en la salida.


Esta resistencia sería en serie con pata 3 y el relé?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 31, 2020



juanje dijo:


> Ten cuidadoo no sobrepases la intensidad de salida del 555 por que se destruye , limitalo con una reistencia en la salida.


Esta resistencia sería en serie con pata 3 y el relé?


----------



## El Comy (Oct 31, 2020)

Así?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2020)

No quiero ser amargo pero necesitas los tiempos de espera entre giro y giro para que el motor se detenga , lo mejor sería algo cómo ésto 







Agregando un estado mas y colocando transistor para el relé + relé en dos de ellos , alternados.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 31, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No quiero ser amargo pero necesitas los tiempos de espera entre giro y giro para que el motor se detenga , lo mejor sería algo cómo ésto


Gracias por responder hermano, entonces usaría 2 relé uno en D1 y el otro en D2?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 31, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Agregando un estado mas y colocando transistor para el relé + relé en dos de ellos , alternados.


El 2N2222 trabajrá bien en este circuito¿


----------



## juanje (Oct 31, 2020)

Si va limitando la intensidad que circula por la etapa final del 555 , la pones en serie , calculas la resistencia segun la intensidad que necesites , para excitar el rele yo que tu usaria un triacs , miratelo bien.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 31, 2020

Si en la patilla 3 del 555.


----------



## juanje (Oct 31, 2020)

Si claro creo que el 555 no puede disipar mas de 0,5 Watios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2020)

juanje , va de vuelta , no se puede invertir el giro con el motor andando , necesita unos segundos de espera , por eso hacen falta 4 temporizadores y él tiene un solo 555


----------



## juanje (Oct 31, 2020)

Eso es un secuenciado , mi pregunta es y donde pones el relé que conmuta el motor ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2020)

Primero hay que probarlo . . .  con los colectores de Q1 y Q4 manejás las bases de otros dos transistores que accionarán los relés . . .


----------



## juanje (Oct 31, 2020)

No lo veo claro , en circuito veo una función de secuenciado y no un integral de secuenciado , hay que aplicar una lógica con puertas y el no las tiene en Cuba , por eso le hice un circuito , pero se fue a los cerros de ubeda , bueno ya veremos si lo consigue.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 31, 2020)

> Touché


----------



## AleSergi (Oct 31, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> juanje , va de vuelta , no se puede invertir el giro con el motor andando , necesita unos segundos de espera , por eso hacen falta 4 temporizadores y él tiene un solo 555
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 256796




buehhhh....   por fin alguien que entendio lo que dejé unos post más atrás...

el secuenciador de eventos con 555 (x4), estoy seguro que funciona, porque alguna vez lo monte en una protoboard, ahora, el mísmo engendro pero totalmente a transistores, es cosa nueva, recien lo descubro, en varios sitios indican que deben ser siempre impar el número de transistores, de lo contrario se van encendiendo de a dos,  ni idea si será así, de todos modos con CINCO, se puede temporizar dos seguidos que sean igual a uno de los tiempos que tarda en frenarse solo el motor.

Y sí, hay que hacer marchar el motor para un lado y el otro, so pena de armar tremendo enrriedo de ropa, a lo nudo marinero....

Conste que hacemos estos inventos estrambóticos discretos o mecánicos, porque no consigue un microcontrolador, o un CD4017...


----------



## juanje (Nov 1, 2020)

El esquema que propone 2 metros es un secuenciado re-alimentado pero claro el rele no puede ponerse en ningún sitio sin antes integrar el secuenciado .


----------



## analogico (Nov 1, 2020)

el secuenciador con 2 relés uno para cada lado

y como medida de seguridad, se puede conectar el lado de potencia de los reles para que nunca se energice el motor en ambas direcciones a la vez


----------



## juanje (Nov 1, 2020)

Usar dos reles no es muy elegante ni económico , lo suyo es usar un solo rele, pero bueno abria que enclavar los reles para que no se puedan excitar al mismo tiempo nunca.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Usar dos reles no es muy elegante ni económico , lo suyo es usar un solo rele,


Interesante....
Hay tres estados posibles (giro a derecha, giro a izquierda, detenido transitoriamente) y un relay solo tiene dos estados ==> abierto y cerrado
No se me ocurre como usar un solo relay...


----------



## juanje (Nov 1, 2020)

Solo hay dos estados , cuando arranca el temporizador el motor gira en un sentido y el motor de la lavadora siempre gira en algún sentido, El comi dice que no quiere nada complicado es decir lo que quiere es que la lavadora gire en un sentido u en otro con un tiempo de espera por protección del motor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Solo hay dos estados , cuando arranca el temporizador el motor gira en un sentido y el motor de la lavadora siempre gira en algún sentido, El comi dice que no quiere nada complicado es decir lo que quiere es que la lavadora gire en un sentido u en otro con un tiempo de espera por protección del motor.


No entiendo nada. Todo lo que han estado discutiendo *es para que gire hacia ambos lados con un tiempo de espera entre cambios*. Si querés que gire *hacia un solo lado* y y al final se detenga, no hace falta poner otra cosa que no sea un interuptor 🤷‍♂️: lo encendés y gira. Cuando quieras que se detenga lo apagás...mas fácil es imposible.

Y si no es así, o vos o yo estamos leyendo otro hilo y comentando en este...


----------



## El Comy (Nov 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Agregando un estado mas y colocando transistor para el relé + relé en dos de ellos , alternados.


Hola, estoy tratando de montar lo que Dosmetros me recomendó pero no me trabaja bien, lo simulo en Proteus y la cuarta etapa me trabaja junto con la segunda, agregué una 5ta etapa como comentó AleSergi, y ahora no lo hacen en parejas pero los relés nunca conduce los puse en colector de Q2 y Q4. Me pueden ayudar con un ejemplo?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 1, 2020



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Todo lo que han estado discutiendo *es para que gire hacia ambos lados con un tiempo de espera entre cambios*.


Esto es lo que estoy buscando y tengo varios reléc, o sea, puedo usar 2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2020)

Supongo que habrá que agregar dos transistores NPN :

Las bases a colectores de Q1 y Q3
Relés entre positivo y colectores de los nuevos transistores.
Emisores a masa


----------



## capitanp (Nov 1, 2020)

Ahora se pone picante




Pero me da vueltas la cabeza no se para que lado


----------



## El Comy (Nov 2, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que buscando en las bibliografías que tengo encontré este circuito pero pasa lo mismo que con el 555. Cómo podemos incorporarle dos tiempos más a este?


----------



## juanje (Nov 2, 2020)

Mete un contador binario de décadas alimetado por la frecuancia de retardo del 555 y ya tienes el problema resuelto.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 2, 2020

Cada vez que el 555 genera un impulso lo cuenta el contador binario , se elige la salida 0 y la salida 10 del contador binario y ya esta integrada la secuencia que necesitas , me explico ?


----------



## El Comy (Nov 2, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Mete un contador binario de décadas alimetado por la frecuancia de retardo del 555 y ya tienes el problema resuelto.


En Español por favor, jajajajajajajajaajaaa


----------



## AleSergi (Nov 2, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> Mete un contador binario de décadas alimetado por la frecuancia de retardo del 555 y ya tienes el problema resuelto.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 2, 2020
> 
> Cada vez que el 555 genera un impulso lo cuenta el contador binario , se elige la salida 0 y la salida 10 del contador binario y ya esta integrada la secuencia que necesitas , me explico ?


no tiene accedo a esos integrados...   solos reles,  ne555, transistores,  resistencias y capas....


----------



## El Comy (Nov 2, 2020)

AleSergi dijo:


> no tiene accedo a esos integrados... solos reles, ne555, transistores, resistencias y capas....


Tengo un 555 que espero trabaje porque es reciclado, pero no sé cómo hacer e incorporar lo que me dicen a este otro circuito, podrían mostrarme un ejemplo?

Saludos, encontré 3 BTA 12-6008 y no sé qué son ni para qué sirven, me pueden decir?


----------



## juanje (Nov 2, 2020)

El BTA es un triac y sirve para conectar cargas en corriente alterna , podrías usarlo para conectar el motor pero se complica el circuito un poco , entonces si no tienes componentes yo te recomiendo hacer que el motor gire en un solo sentido y resuelves el problema bueno es lo que yo haría.


----------



## Bc_548 (Nov 2, 2020)

basicamente son reles de estado solido.y el 12 dice los amperes y el 6oo los volts que puede manejar


----------



## El Comy (Nov 2, 2020)

juanje dijo:


> El BTA es un triac y sirve para conectar cargas en corriente alterna , podrías usarlo para conectar el motor pero se complica el circuito un poco , entonces si no tienes componentes yo te recomiendo hacer que el motor gire en un solo sentido y resuelves el problema bueno es lo que yo haría.





Bc_548 dijo:


> basicamente son reles de estado solido.y el 12 dice los amperes y el 6oo los volts que puede manejar


Gracias por responder...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 2, 2020)

No sé si te podrá servir en función de los componentes que dispongas o puedas conseguir, pero traté de hacerlo lo más simple posible (aunque puede que no sea lo mejor). Tendrías que jugar luego con las constantes de tiempo (para ver si puedes adaptarlas a tus necesidades), alterando las resistencias que van a las bases de los transistores y sus condensadores asociados. Ahí te subo cómo respondería en el tiempo con los valores puestos, solo como referencia.

Como no encontré a mano bloques de relés simples, es que simulé con otro elemento (no tuve mucho tiempo de buscar en la librería de mi simulador), aunque para los fines de la idea creo te servirán para que me entiendas.





Espero te sirva.

Como podrás ver, las bobinas no buscan a energizarse en simultáneo, salvado por un pequeño retardo de conexión (aunque con los relés que disponés no podrías hacer enclavamiento eléctrico, que sería lo más seguro). Ver estados de nodos 10 y 13, con el tiempo. La señal del nodo 12 es dada por un Multivibrador Astable configurado en torno a un 555, que creo disponés reciclado (accionando el relé S3 mediante un transistor dispuesto entre la salida del 555 y la bobina de ese mismo relé).

Abrazos


----------



## El Comy (Nov 3, 2020)

Muchas gracias diegomj1973, voy a intentarlo y luego comento.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 3, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No sé si te podrá servir en función de los componentes que dispongas o puedas conseguir, pero traté de hacerlo lo más simple posible (aunque puede que no sea lo mejor). Tendrías que jugar luego con las constantes de tiempo (para ver si puedes adaptarlas a tus necesidades), alterando las resistencias que van a las bases de los transistores y sus condensadores asociados. Ahí te subo cómo respondería en el tiempo con los valores puestos, solo como referencia.
> 
> Como no encontré a mano bloques de relés simples, es que simulé con otro elemento (no tuve mucho tiempo de buscar en la librería de mi simulador), aunque para los fines de la idea creo te servirán para que me entiendas.


Muy agradecido hermano, en realidad estaba perdiendo las esperanzas pero ya veo que en verdad esa nuca se puede perder. Voy a montar este circuito y cualquier duda le comento. Muchas gracias por dedicarle tiempo a resolver mi problema, un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 3, 2020)

Saludos para todos, acá les adjunto una simulación del circuito en Proteus. Díganme si está bien así?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 3, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, acá les adjunto una simulación del circuito en Proteus. Díganme si está bien así?



En principio, parece que cumpliría con la función que creo necesitas. Tanto R3 como R9 en tu implementación no serían necesarias, ya que yo las he colocado debido a que no conseguía en el momento relés de 12 V y 400 ohmios de resistencia a corriente contínua de bobina en la librería de mi simulador, para lo que tuve que emularlas con resistencias de similar valor en el colector de cada transistor, de modo de generar esa caída necesaria y hacer actuar el bloque de contactos gobernados por voltaje que yo dispuse en mi circuito.

Podés armar por partes e ir experimentando, como por ejemplo, con los retardos de tiempo en torno a cada transistor.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 4, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Podés armar por partes e ir experimentando, como por ejemplo, con los retardos de tiempo en torno a cada transistor.



Acá te adjunto una forma fácil de modificar importantemente los tiempos de retardo, por si alterando las resistencias y condensadores no lográs mucha modificación. Es agregar algún diodo común, led o zener en serie a la base del transistor. De ser un zener, su voltaje de codo debe ser menor al de alimentación (en el ejemplo que te dí debería ser menor a 12 V - 1,3 V aprox.). De ser un led y si quisieras que se ilumine indicando la condición de giro, deberías alterar hacia menor valor la resistencia de 18 K.



El led podría ser lo más fácil de conseguir para vos y, de yapa, quedaría vistoso.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 4, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Acá te adjunto una forma fácil de modificar importantemente los tiempos de retardo, por si alterando las resistencias y condensadores no lográs mucha modificación. Es agregar algún diodo común, led o zener en serie a la base del transistor. De ser un zener, su voltaje de codo debe ser menor al de alimentación (en el ejemplo que te dí debería ser menor a 12 V - 1,3 V aprox.). De ser un led y si quisieras que se ilumine indicando la condición de giro, deberías alterar hacia menor valor la resistencia de 18 K.


Muchas gracias hermano, voy a probarlo en la simulación y le cuento...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 4, 2020

Lo hice con led bajando R2 a 1k y prende pero creo a mi modo de ver que disminuye el retardo, el 1N4007 lo puedo usar?. 
Acá tengo otros reléc que reciclé, le subo una foto para que me digan si sería mejor que el anterior.

Gracias.


----------



## analogico (Nov 4, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Muchas gracias hermano, voy a probarlo en la simulación y le cuento...
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> ...


si es para eso ,serian varios 1n4007 en serie


----------



## El Comy (Nov 4, 2020)

Díganme si está bien así?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 4, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Muchas gracias hermano, voy a probarlo en la simulación y le cuento...
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 4, 2020
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, bajando el valor de R2 o el valor del capacitor electrolítico, en relación a los valores que te puse como referencia, disminuye el retardo.

Agregando elementos activos en serie a la base del transistor, como leds, diodos o zeners, provoca que subas el umbral de voltaje máximo a alcanzar por el capacitor electrolítico cuando este mismo se va cargando a través de R2 desde los 12 voltios u otra tensión que estés empleando. Si no colocaras ninguno de esos elementos en serie a la base, sería necesario alcanzar solo un voltaje de alrededor de 0,65 V aprox. (que es el voltaje de conducción de base a emisor que el transistor de silicio necesita). Ese valor se alcanza en muy breve tiempo. Si ponés un led rojo en serie, por ejemplo, ese voltaje sube a aprox. 2,45 V o algo por ahí (es por ello que el mismo capacitor demora más en llegar para que se accione luego el relé). Si, al mismo tiempo, querés que este mismo led brille cuando se accione el relé, deberías hacerle circular una mínima corriente necesaria, corriente que exige que la resistencia limitadora R2 sea de relativo bajo valor (lo que va en contra para lograr tiempos de retardo largos, ya que la constante de tiempo está definida mayormente por R x C, en circuitos series simples, salvo que este incorpora una variante de resistencia en derivación para descargar el condensador, lo que modifica un poquito la fórmula, pero no viene al caso complicarte con la ecuación exacta aquí). Es toda una solución de compromiso que podrías ajustar en tu banco de trabajo: lograr tiempos razonables de retardo como para que la lavadora se detenga convenientemente entre sentidos de giro (para que ningún componente mecánico se fatigue con los cambios muy bruscos de giro) y si quisieras adornar la lavadora con esos leds indicadores.

El relé que mostrás es para alimentar desde 24 VDC. Se podría utilizar si tu fuente de alimentación llegara a ese valor. De lo contrario, empleá el que puedas alimentar sin mayores complicaciones.

El trabajo que te queda por hacer es un hermoso desafío y no te cuento la satisfacción que vas a sentir si eso te cubre tus necesidades y la de tu esposa.

Abrazos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2020)

Meto cuchara , no se puede realimentar un retardo con el otro y evitamos el 555 ?

P.D.: había pensado en un monostable con dos transistores y dos circuitos de retardo a transistor que además activaran los relés.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Meto cuchara , no se puede realimentar un retardo con el otro y evitamos el 555 ?



Creo que todo sería posible... En la imaginación no hay límites.

Lo atractivo del 555 es que podría implementar ciclo variable / ajustable, si quisiera. Todo dependerá de lo que rescate allá.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2020)

Todo va porque para ellos es difícil obtener componentes . . .



DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.: había pensado en un monostable con dos transistores y dos circuitos de retardo a transistor que además activaran los relés.


 
Astable corrijo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todo va porque para ellos es difícil obtener componentes . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Astable corrijo



Sip. Había pensado lo mismo antes de sugerirle el 555. El problema es que debería intervenir sobre más componentes para cambiar la frecuencia o el ciclo. En el 555 se hace más fácil y ya lo dispone (si le anda).


----------



## El Comy (Nov 5, 2020)

Muchas gracias a todos por dedicarle tiempo a la solución de mi problema, el solo hecho de ver su colaboración ya me hace sentir satisfacción, si logramos que el proyecto trabaje bien y otras personas lo pueda implementar el grado de satisfacción va a ser seguramente mucho mayor. Hoy en la noche voy instalar el 555 para saber si está funcionando correctamente.

Un fuerte abrazo y gracias nuevamente…


----------



## El Comy (Nov 6, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que monté el 555 y trabaja bien, lo probé con 2 ventiladores de PC (Fan) y dos Led y trabajaron. Claro que el tric-trac es muy rápido y los ventiladores nunca dejan de dar vueltas pero esa primera etapa está bien.

 Gracias….


----------



## El Comy (Nov 11, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Acá les subo un pequeño video de cómo me quedó el proyecto de pruebas, creo que el tiempo de espera aún es muy corto. Lo bueno sería que un Fan arrancara luego de pararse el otro, creo.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 11, 2020)

Este es el video, vean cómo estan trabajando los fan  y me comentan.
Gracias...


----------



## gitan (Nov 11, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Pero tu puedes al menos seguir los cables y hacer un diagrama donde muestres los colores y el detalle de las conexiones. Estoy seguro que sabiendo el detalle del circuito se puede hacer algo para lograr lo que necesitas, que es al final, reemplazar ese programador mecánico. Anímate y hazlo.


Hola amigos no se me ha dado el caso de que una lavadora electronica gire en un solo sentido pero por desgracia el condensador queda descartado, si es efectivamente intercambiando la tensión en los polos del condensador cambia el modo de giro ,pero en las que no son electrónicas es problema del programador , y en las electrónicas es cuestión de abrir el módulo de fuerza y seguir los cables, te puedes encontrar cualquier cosa. con un multímetro lo averiguaras pronto eso en los motores de inducción o de escobillas da igual. Espero que tengas suerte


----------



## El Comy (Nov 11, 2020)

gitan dijo:


> Hola amigos no se me ha dado el caso de que una lavadora electronica gire en un solo sentido pero por desgracia el condensador queda descartado, si es efectivamente intercambiando la tensión en los polos del condensador cambia el modo de giro ,pero en las que no son electrónicas es problema del programador , y en las electrónicas es cuestión de abrir el módulo de fuerza y seguir los cables, te puedes encontrar cualquier cosa. con un multímetro lo averiguaras pronto eso en los motores de inducción o de escobillas da igual. Espero que tengas suerte


Mi lavadora no es eléctrica el cambio de giro lo hace con un reloj mecánico el cual se rompió. Ya tengo identificados los cables que cambian el giro del motor pero estamos intentando un circuito eléctrico que marque una pausa entre cada cambio de giro para evitar que el motor intente cambiar antes de parar.


----------



## gitan (Nov 11, 2020)

Si es de lengüetas bimetálica trata de abrirlo, las lavadoras antiguas algunos programadores se pueden abrir y las pastillas de cobre que son las únicas que se van por formar el sabido arco voltaico cuando están muy cercanos salta el arco y con el tiempo aunque se toquen no funciona ,con una lija "si se puede desmontar" se limpia y ya está. Manda una foto del programador que lo pueda ver

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 11, 2020

Si tiene modulo electrónico, no vale nada de lo anteriormente dicho

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 11, 2020

Si es antigüa y el programador es cuadrado casi seguro se desmonta y se monta con mucha facilidad


----------



## El Comy (Nov 11, 2020)

gitan dijo:


> Si tiene modulo electrónico, no vale nada de lo anteriormente dicho


No tiene modulo....


Este es el Programador....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 11, 2020



gitan dijo:


> Si es antigüa y el programador es cuadrado casi seguro se desmonta y se monta con mucha facilidad


El mío es el de la foto, tiene un tornillo que no he logrado aflojar pero además no funciona el sistema mecánico, al darle la vuelta no retorna.


----------



## analogico (Nov 11, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Este es el video, vean cómo estan trabajando los fan  y me comentan.
> Gracias...


no deben nunca girar los 2 al mismo tiempo


sube el diagrama


----------



## El Comy (Nov 11, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No sé si te podrá servir en función de los componentes que dispongas o puedas conseguir, pero traté de hacerlo lo más simple posible (aunque puede que no sea lo mejor). Tendrías que jugar luego con las constantes de tiempo (para ver si puedes adaptarlas a tus necesidades), alterando las resistencias que van a las bases de los transistores y sus condensadores asociados. Ahí te subo cómo respondería en el tiempo con los valores puestos, solo como referencia.
> 
> Como no encontré a mano bloques de relés simples, es que simulé con otro elemento (no tuve mucho tiempo de buscar en la librería de mi simulador), aunque para los fines de la idea creo te servirán para que me entiendas.
> 
> ...


Este..


----------



## analogico (Nov 11, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Este..


sigue siendo 2 estados y a veces pueden cruzarse, no sirve

la difcultad estan en hacer uno de 3 estados, el motor es muy grande y  debe detenerse antes de cambiar de giro


----------



## El Comy (Nov 11, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> sigue siendo 2 estados y a veces pueden cruzarse, no sirve
> 
> la difcultad estan en hacer uno de 3 estados, el motor es muy grande y debe detenerse antes de cambiar de giro


Esta es la simulación en Proteus del circuito completo, aquí trabaja bien, eso creo, pero en proyecto real no lo hace.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2020)

Que hace de mal en la realidad ?


----------



## El Comy (Nov 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que hace de mal en la realidad ?


Es el video que subí, la prueba la hice con dos fan y el según arranca antes de que el primero pare.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2020)

Probablemente el fan siga girando por inercia , agregar 2 leds


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probablemente el fan siga girando por inercia , agregar 2 leds


sí, el motor de la lavadora cuando hace cambios de giro es en velocidad lenta y al tener la carga del tambor, mas ropa y agua estará mas frenado.. pienso yo..
En centrifugado si tardaría mas en detenerse. Que no sé si se ha tenido en cuenta un tiempo para centrifugado o si se haría manualmente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2020)

Centrifugado va "pa un lao solo" !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 11, 2020)

A eso iba..
Un tiempo dividido en dos para derecha izquierda y...
Otro para centrifugado escurrido de ropa con más velocidad.


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 11, 2020)

Nop, la lavadora en cuestión tiene un tambor a la derecha que es sólo centrifugado. Sólo hay que modificar para lavado.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 11, 2020)

Puede aumentar los tiempos de retardo, agregando 1 o 2 leds más (en serie al que ya dispone, hacia la base de los transistores que accionan los relés), como le supe indicar en el post 14.






						Lavadora Daytron gira en un solo sentido
					

Saludos para todos…  Les cuento que buscando en las bibliografías que tengo encontré este circuito pero pasa lo mismo que con el 555. Cómo podemos incorporarle dos tiempos más a este?




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Por último, deberá jugar /  modificar con / el valor de R2 y su homólogo en el otro circuito de retardo, hasta ajustar convenientemente el tiempo y/o la indicación lumínica por el led (si prefiere que se iluminen cuando accionan los relés respectivos).

No le falta mucho por lograrlo. Solo seguir ajustando tiempos a lo que necesite.


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 13, 2020)

Buenas noches gente buena!
Aquí traigo un diseño que venía cocinando hacía días desde que se mencionó el tema del retraso en el cambio de giro del motor de lavadora del amigo @El Comy.  Bueno, primeramente estuve mirando y pensando también alguna manera de hacer esto con un 555 por el tema de los componentes, y porque Comy había dicho que tenía uno funcionando, pero después de dedicarle varias horas (de varios días😅) al 555 y ver que a pesar de que se acercaba bastante a lo que se quería, siempre aparecía el defecto del tiempo de espera para el cambio de giro del motor, decidí cambiar el enfoque, eché mano del ic 4060 y me gasté otras horitas, hasta que llegó el engendro que traje.😁

Explicaré sólo el funcionamiento general, pues adjunto el fichero de proteus y una foto para quien lo quiera ver.

El ic 4060 es un contador binario que puede usarse con cristal oscilador o mediante una red RC osciladora externa (no lo digo yo, lo dice el datasheet😅) que lo utilicé como generador de señal cuadrada (con Duty cycle de 50% en todas sus salidas por defecto) para tener la base de dos señales, una que comande mediante transistor un relay que yo llamé Relay On-Off y otra que haga lo mismo con otro relay llamado (Relay de giro)  pero mediante un circuito intermedio compuesto por resistencias, un condensador y un operacional LM324 que me asegurara un retraso entre los flancos de la primera señal asociada al Relay On-Off y la segunda asociada al Relay de giro. Como se puede ver en la gráfica de análisis digital, existe un retraso entre la señal de la salida Q7 (llamada Relay de giro "sin retraso") del ic4060 y su equivalente pero en la salida del LM324 que ya tiene retraso incorporado por el efecto de la carga y descarga del condensador C3 que afecta la entrada no inversora del comparador.  
El switch que aparece puede ser una opción para detener el lavado, puesto que la patilla 12(Main Reset) cuando se lleva a estado alto(ejemplo 12V)  lo que hace es devolver todas las salidas a 0v (estado bajo) y mantendrán ese estado hasta regresar la patilla 12 a estado bajo (0V) momento en que empieza a funcionar el ic nuevamente.

Nótese en el gráfico que los puntos a evitar están en los flancos de bajada de Q6, pues es cuando el Relay On-Off apaga al motor, y los cambios de giro se producirían en ese mismo instante si no hubiera retraso.

OJO👉👀 necesito que revisen bien el diseño, si ven algo mejorable lo comentan. Si pueden lo corren en el proteus porque a pesar de que yo lo hice, trabajo con una laptop no muy potente y proteus a veces necesita mucha CPU.

Nota importante para @El Comy: el ic4060 y el LM324 están en los protectores de refrigerador, ya sabes, aquellos que tienen 4 leds, estoy seguro que los has visto. Te dejo un enlace (aquí) del foro con el esquematico de esos protectores.

Otras notas: 1-) Los relays en el diseño no aparecen, puse unos leds para que se vea el efecto mucho mejor. 
                    2-) La R5 está ahí para asegurar 0V en la patilla Reset del ic4060, para no dejarla al aire cuando empieza a funcionar. 
                    3-) La condición inicial "IC=15" en la patilla Reset la usé solo para poder generar el gráfico, significa que C2 aparece cargado pero instantáneamente se descargará por R5, eso significa lo mismo que tener el switch cerrado y pasarlo a abierto para poner el Reset a 0V y que comience a funcionar el ic4060.

Una observación: Al querer fijar la red osciladora del ic4060 y buscar en unos datasheet que tenía por acá, usé la fórmula proporcionada en uno de ellos pero en contraste con el proteus no parece coincidir mucho lo que dice la fórmula con los resultados vistos en la simulación. De todas formas es un problema de ajuste de C1, R1 y R6.  Igualmente pasaría con el valor de C3 y de R9 para ajustar el retraso entre los relays. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 13, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Buenas noches gente buena!


Muchas gracias por el tiempo dedicado y el proyecto hermano, de hecho les traía la propuesta de crear algo con el LM324, me leíste el pensamiento, jajajajaaaa. Vamos a ver si logro montarlo y luego comento.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 13, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> El ic 4060


Dónde lo puedo conseguir?


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 13, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Dónde lo puedo conseguir?


👇Una posibilidad es está.👇  


Kawacuba dijo:


> Nota importante para @El Comy: el ic4060 y el LM324 están en los protectores de refrigerador, ya sabes, aquellos que tienen 4 leds, estoy seguro que los has visto. Te dejo un enlace (aquí) del foro con el esquematico de esos protectores.


Lo otro habría que ver si algunos amigos de los que conozco que a veces tienen componentes aún le quede algo de eso. Pero es en la Habana. 😟


----------



## El Comy (Nov 13, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Lo otro habría que ver si algunos amigos de los que conozco que a veces tienen componentes aún le quede algo de eso. Pero es en la Habana.


Gracias hermano ero vivo en Moa Holguín. Creo que tengo protectores de refrigerador dañado en casa, lo buscaré.


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 13, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano ero vivo en Moa Holguín. Creo que tengo protectores de refrigerador dañado en casa, lo buscaré.


Ño, que lejos compadre. Pero Comy, porque no esperamos un poco a los amigos que han ido siguiendo el hilo para ver que opinan, quizá una mejora añadida o cosas así, lo digo para no ir armando y desarmando circuito hasta tener algo bien pensado.

PD: si consigues algún protector que tenga el dichoso ic4060 y el 324 buenos, ya te puedes estudiar mejor el enlace que te puse del esquemático de estos circuitos, quizá no tengas que hacer mucho, solo alguna modificación y claro que implementar la parte de los relays y sus respectivos transistores.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 13, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Ño, que lejos compadre. Pero Comy, porque no esperamos un poco a los amigos que han ido siguiendo el hilo para ver que opinan, quizá una mejora añadida o cosas así, lo digo para no ir armando y desarmando circuito hasta tener algo bien pensado.


Si, voy a esperar para ver que dicen ellos. Además esas cosas las hago en casa luego del trabajo.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 14, 2020)

Saludos

Encontré el protectores de refrigerador dañado y sólo tiene un LM324 no tiene el ic 4060.


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 14, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> Encontré el protectores de refrigerador dañado y sólo tiene un LM324 no tiene el ic 4060.


Pero es igual al de la imagen?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 14, 2020)

Viendo que ya está implementado el circuito que le sugerí en su momento y que las modificaciones para obtener lo necesario no son muchas, personalmente sugeriría jugar un poco más con los valores de los componentes hasta dar con los tiempos y efectos buscados.

Por un lado, habría que bajar la frecuencia del 555 a algo como 0,03 Hz (unos 33 segundos de período aprox.). Por otro lado, intercalando un led más en serie al existente por cada base de transistor y bajando R2 y su homólogo a algo como 6K8, los retardos suben a cerca de 4 segundos (tiempo más que suficiente para que el tambor se detenga).

Aquí las pequeñas modificaciones y los diagramas de tiempo logrados:





Saludos

PD: en el video de El Comy, veo que los retardos son dispares: un cooler funciona 12 segundos y el otro 6 segundos aprox (aunque podría deberse a inercias diferentes para detenerse). Tener presente, que en el caso de la lavadora, el motor se detendría en similar tiempo, indistintamente del sentido de giro. Solo habría que evitar cruces en el accionamiento de sentido de giro.

PD2: lo que puede intentarse en la prueba antes de conectar a motor real, es emplear un solo cooler que reciba alimentación desde los dos circuitos de retardo a través de simples diodos 1N4007 o similar. Ahí se podría verificar la inercia a la parada y los intérvalos entre arranques y paradas sucesivas.


----------



## AleSergi (Nov 14, 2020)

bueehhhh..  ésta es mi solución a fuerza de un astable transistorizado y dos temporizadores 555.
En el zip la simulación del Proteus. 
Que hace....    el flip flop,  dispara  alternativamente (leds verdes) los temporizadores 555, y éstos (led amarillos),  pues manejaran los relés del motor y sus giros. 
hay que estudiar los tiempos para el caso,  con sus fórmulas....  y entonces dejar ese tiempo muerto hasta que el motor se frene solo y disparar el rele correspondiente,  tah?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2020)

AleSergi dijo:


> bueehhhh..  ésta es mi solución a fuerza de un astable transistorizado y dos temporizadores 555.



Y si leemos que solo tiene un 555 y está en Cuba . . .


----------



## mcrven (Nov 15, 2020)

A ver... Esos retardos se pueden construir con transistores UJT. Resultan ser muy precisos. El caso es saber si tienes o te son fáciles de conseguir en tu terruño.
Cualquier cosa, avisa que te paso esquemas.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 16, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Pero es igual al de la imagen?


No, parece ser criollo, aunque tiene el PCB impreso. Es una laca que recogí para reciclar sus componentes.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 16, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Por un lado, habría que bajar la frecuencia del 555 a algo como 0,03 Hz (unos 33 segundos de período aprox.). Por otro lado, intercalando un led más en serie al existente por cada base de transistor y bajando R2 y su homólogo a algo como 6K8, los retardos suben a cerca de 4 segundos (tiempo más que suficiente para que el tambor se detenga).


Saludos…

Le comento que use hasta 3 led en serie a la base del transistor y no vi cambio alguno. En R2 tengo 10 k pero lo probé hasta con 1k buscando la iluminación del led el cual se iluminó pero el retardo era el mismo. En el electrolítico del 555 puse 470 uf para alargar el tiempo de trabajo en ambos ciclos. Estoy alimentando el 555 con la misma fuente que alimento los Fan, sólo me quedaría independizar las fuentes para ver el comportamiento.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 16, 2020



mcrven dijo:


> A ver... Esos retardos se pueden construir con transistores UJT. Resultan ser muy precisos. El caso es saber si tienes o te son fáciles de conseguir en tu terruño.
> Cualquier cosa, avisa que te paso esquemas.


Tendría que revisar las placas que tengo para reciclar y ver si hay alguno, luego le comento.

Gracias por responder


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2020)

¿ Que otra cosa en vez de fans-ventiladores podrías usar para ver mejor el funcionamiento ? ¿ Lámparas por ejemplo ?


----------



## El Comy (Nov 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que otra cosa en vez de fans-ventiladores podrías usar para ver mejor el funcionamiento ? ¿ Lámparas por ejemplo ?


Veré que encuentro para usar, ya lo intenté con Leds en lugar de los fans pero de igual modo no hay retardo. La excitación de los relés que controlan el giro ocurre al mismo tiempo que la del relé que está en pata 3 del 555, lo digo teniendo en cuenta el sonido que hacen, es prácticamente al mismo tiempo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 16, 2020)

¿Para C1 y su homólogo C3, has utilizado 1000 uF?

¿Podrías mostrar una foto detallada de la placa desde el lado de componentes y desde el lado de la soldadura?

Resulta muy llamativo que no obtengas un retardo siquiera perceptible... Intentando iluminar esos leds en serie a la base de los transistores haría que los retardos sean menores. Por ahí sea necesario solo aprovechar su voltaje de codo a baja corriente (aunque se iluminen muy débilmente o casi nada), para desplazar el umbral de activación hacia voltajes mayores, que es lo que se busca.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 17, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Para C1 y su homólogo C3, has utilizado 1000 uF?


Si, estoy usando 1000 uf.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Podrías mostrar una foto detallada de la placa desde el lado de componentes y desde el lado de la soldadura?


Voy a intentar subirles una foto pero no esperen ver algo fino, jajajaa. Sucede que lo tengo montado en una placa sin cobre la cual uso como protoboard para las pruebas, jajajaaaa.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 20, 2020)

Acá les dejo las imágenes del proyecto, la primera etapa (la del 555) la tengo en otra placa y esa creo trabaja bien. Estos relé se excitan al mismo tiempo que hace el cambio el relé que sala de la pata 3 del 555.




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 20, 2020

Creo que tengo el 2n222 invertido....


----------



## El Comy (Nov 20, 2020)

Hola, les cuento que invertí el 2n2222 y puenteando el zener tengo el tan anhelado retardo, sin puentear el zaner nos se excitaba el relé.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 20, 2020)

Hay que tener cuidado con el transistor cuando se usa de esa manera ya que la corriente en la base puede llegar a ser tan pequeña que el transistor no quede bien saturado y caliente. De ahí que cuando sacas el zener el relé comienza a funcionar.

En ese caso es mejor bajar la resistencia que carga el capacitor para que aumente la corriente de base y el transistor se sature mejor. Aunque esto hará que el tiempo disminuya por lo que habría que jugar con los valores. Incluso colocar otro transistor formando un darlington.

Un truco para no usar el zener + led es usar la unión base emisor conectada en inversa. Eso equivaldría a un zener de aprox 6-9v dependiendo del transistor (6v aprox según el datasheet del 2n2222).

¿ Recuerdas como funcionaba el lavarropas cuando lo hacia de forma correcta ? Osea, ¿ aproximadamente cuanto tiempo giraba para un lado y cuanto para el otro ?


----------



## analogico (Nov 20, 2020)

cuantos segundos funciona el 555?

.03hz son como 33 segundos

parece que esta funcionando demasiado rápido


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 20, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Hola, les cuento que invertí el 2n2222 y puenteando el zener tengo el tan anhelado retardo, sin puentear el zaner nos se excitaba el relé.



Me alegro enormemente que hayas obtenido lo que buscabas. Con algo simple y concreto has resuelto tu problema. De eso se trata, sin darle tantas vueltas al problema.

Que les sea de mucha ayuda allí.

Abrazos desde lo más profundo de mi alma


----------



## El Comy (Nov 21, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Un truco para no usar el zener + led es usar la unión base emisor conectada en inversa. Eso equivaldría a un zener de aprox 6-9v dependiendo del transistor (6v aprox según el datasheet del 2n2222).


Esto sería la Base a maza y el emisor al filtro 1000 uf y la res 4k7?


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 21, 2020)

Que seria mas o menos el circuito que estas armando si es que no entendí mal el hilo. En este caso Q1 actúa como zener cuyo valor depende del transistor usado variando, este valor, normalmente entre 5v y 9v aproximadamente.

Hay que tener cuidado al seleccionar R2 que seria la resistencia de carga del capacitor ya que si es muy alta va a limitar la corriente que maneja la base del transistor que activa el Relé. Para evitar eso se puede usar la configuración darlington que se activa a muchísima menos corriente y, en tu caso, aumentaría un poco mas el retardo ya que el transistor empezaría a conducir a 1.2v en vez de a 0,6v si se usara un solo transistor.


El único problema que puedo verle es que el capacitor tardara en descargarse por lo que la segunda vez que haga la temporización puede no haberse descargado del todo. Yo reemplazaría R1 y en vez de eso colocaría el transistor Q4 quedando como en la imagen pero sin R1.

Desde luego que si la temporización es muy larga no haga falta y con solo R1 baste.

Igual, mi pregunta de curioso, sigue abierta: Cuando andaba bien ¿ El lavarropas giraba unos segundos para un lado y unos segundos para el otro o era unos minutos para un lado y unos minutos para el otro ?


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 21, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Igual, mi pregunta de curioso, sigue abierta: Cuando andaba bien ¿ El lavarropas giraba unos segundos para un lado y unos segundos para el otro o era unos minutos para un lado y unos minutos para el otro ?


Hola. Unos segundos a un lado y unos segundos al otro. Yo diría que aproximadamente unos 3 o 4 segundos. Lo digo porque aquí en casa tuvimos una de esas, lo que hacía era impulsar el agua y se podía notar que el agua se calmaba casi totalmente en el tiempo de espera.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 21, 2020)

Entonces el problema no esta en el controlador sino en el motor. Uno de los cables debería hacer funcionar el motor en zig-zag el otro para el centrifugado.

Aclaro que estoy hablando desde el mas mínimo desconocimiento. Pero no creo que hayan diseñado el temporizador para que haga el cambio de sentido del motor en tan corto periodo de tiempo y mas cuando es mecánico.

Mi pregunta era por eso, quizá se esta tratando de arreglar un problema por el lado que no es.

Si alguien me puede aclarar que estoy totalmente equivocado estaría estupendo.


----------



## Kawacuba (Nov 21, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Entonces el problema no esta en el controlador sino en el motor. Uno de los cables debería hacer funcionar el motor en zig-zag el otro para el centrifugado.
> 
> Aclaro que estoy hablando desde el mas mínimo desconocimiento. Pero no creo que hayan diseñado el temporizador para que haga el cambio de sentido del motor en tan corto periodo de tiempo y mas cuando es mecánico.
> 
> ...


Pues te diré que sí, que de fabrica viene así, temporizador mecánico que se estropea con los años porque es plástico(conjunto de engranajes con un platino que hace de switch para lograr el cambio de giro)  El centrifugado se hace en otro tambor con su respectivo motor, controlador por otro temporizador mecánico pero que solo desconecta al final del tiempo programado con la ruleta. Fíjate en las primeras fotos que subió el creador el post.


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Este lo usa un socio en ciego de Ávila. Saludos. Más sencillo no se puede.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 21, 2020)

Me di cuenta después, pero hay un error en el segundo diagrama que puse, por tratar de ahorrar un transistor el circuito no funcionara por el mismo motivo que se usó el transistor como zener. Para descargar el capacitor no se puede hacer como lo indique sino con dos transistores NPN.

Gracias por aclarar que el sistema funciona con el cambio realizado mecánicamente. Supongo que se apoya en la inercia de semejante volumen de agua. Por las dudas yo no dejaría que funcione en vacío, no creo que sea muy divertido para el motor, en especial si El Comy va a hacer pruebas con algún circuito.

El circuito que compartió Endryc1 es elegante, solo no me gusta una cosa: El colector del BD135 esta conectado directamente a 12v, eso puede crear un problema en el BD139. Yo conectaría el colector del BD135 junto al colector del BD139. Aunque, como dice el dicho, si funciona no se cambia.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 21, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Este lo usa un socio en ciego de Ávila. Saludos. Más sencillo no se puede.



Es sencillo, pero tiene un grave problema... Si por algún motivo cualquier BD1XX se pone en corto, el relé respectivo queda accionado, sin poder evitar que el otro relé accione también en simultáneo, generando un grave conflicto en el circuito de potencia.

Si las constantes de tiempo en los retardos en relación al ciclo del 555 son adecuadamente ajustadas en el circuito que le ofrecí a El Comy (que de hecho él ya lo tiene construido), ese conflicto no podría suceder, porque existe desconexión plena del bloque completo de retardo durante el tiempo en que el otro bloque funciona. Funciona a modo de enclavamiento eléctrico, sin llegar a serlo plenamente (por la limitación y simpleza requerida y obligadamente necesaria). Mucho más sin complicar demasiado el circuito, no se podría hacer.

 => No es posible ahorrarse el tercer relé, si lo que El Comy dispone son esos mismos (inversores simples).


----------



## analogico (Nov 21, 2020)

puede  usar el NC de los reles para evitar el conflicto que sucedería al activarse ambos a la vez


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 21, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> puede  usar el NC de los reles para evitar el conflicto que sucedería al activarse ambos a la vez


Es que no los tiene. Ví que tiene uno solo doble inversor, pero de 24 VCC.


----------



## analogico (Nov 21, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es que no los tiene. Ví que tiene uno solo doble inversor, pero de 24 VCC.


los que se ven arriba parece que tiene NC.   calculo que usando solo el NC de un rele bastaría


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 21, 2020)

Si tiene dos rele inversores no veo el problema, aun puede usar el circuito que puso Endryc:


Y adiós problema de que si se activan dos a la vez. Kicad tiene ese símbolo que ahora me doy cuenta que parece estar activado con lo que mis conexiones quedan mal. Yo tome el pin1 como el NC y el 14 como NA.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 22, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Si tiene dos rele inversores no veo el problema, aun puede usar el circuito que puso Endryc:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257808
> Y adiós problema de que si se activan dos a la vez. Kicad tiene ese símbolo que ahora me doy cuenta que parece estar activado con lo que mis conexiones quedan mal. Yo tome el pin1 como el NC y el 14 como NA.



Es que justamente la idea es que tanto la salida a giro izq. y la salida a giro derecho no se exciten en simultáneo (ambos pines 14 en el esquema citado). Esa situación te la debe asegurar el circuito de control y, en el circuito de endryc1, ambos bloques de retardo se alimentan desde una misma fuente y en permanencia (sin desconexión momentánea). Ahí, si se pone en corto cualquier BD1XX, quedan ambos relés excitados y, por ende, ambas bobinas del motor.

No es adiós al problema.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 22, 2020



analogico dijo:


> los que se ven arriba parece que tiene NC.   calculo que usando solo el NC de un rele bastaría



Si. Ambos relés tienen NC y NA. El problema radica en que o los utiliza para circuito de potencia o los utiliza para enclavamiento eléctrico, pero no puede hacerlo en simultáneo ya que dispone un solo inversor por relé (un contacto común a NA y NC).

Si fuesen contactores con contactos auxiliares NA y NC (que suelen venir independientes), ahí sí se podría hacer algún tipo de enclavamiento. Posiblemente, también se requiera algún pulsador para inicio de ciclo o reset (aunque habría que ver si podría ser estrictamente necesario).


----------



## El Comy (Nov 22, 2020)

Saludos para todos…
Acá les dejo un enlace al video del proyecto que hemos logrado, creo que cumplimos el objetivo, solo espero la opinión de ustedes…


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si. Ambos relés tienen NC y NA. El problema radica en que o los utiliza para circuito de potencia o los utiliza para enclavamiento eléctrico, pero no puede hacerlo en simultáneo ya que dispone un solo inversor por relé (un contacto común a NA y NC).
> 
> Si fuesen contactores con contactos auxiliares NA y NC (que suelen venir independientes), ahí sí se podría hacer algún tipo de enclavamiento. Posiblemente, también se requiera algún pulsador para inicio de ciclo o reset (aunque habría que ver si podría ser estrictamente necesario).


en la parte de potencia,  uniendo el común de un rele con el NC del otro  rele
eso haria que aunque los 2 reles funcionen al mismo tiempo , solo uno tendría energía en el lado de potencia


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 22, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es que justamente la idea es que tanto la salida a giro izq. y la salida a giro derecho no se exciten en simultáneo (ambos pines 14 en el esquema citado). Esa situación te la debe asegurar el circuito de control y, en el circuito de endryc1, ambos bloques de retardo se alimentan desde una misma fuente y en permanencia (sin desconexión momentánea). Ahí, si se pone en corto cualquier BD1XX, quedan ambos relés excitados y, por ende, ambas bobinas del motor.
> 
> No es adiós al problema.



Revisa nuevamente el esquema de los relés que puse y mira que es lo que sucede si uno de los relés queda excitado permanentemente. No hay forma de que le vaya corriente a los dos bobinados.

Si los dos reles están apagados no hay corriente a ningún bobinado, si los dos relés están activos quedan las dos bobinas conectadas entre si pero no hay forma alguna de que llegue la corriente.
Los pines 7 (Común) están conectados entre si pero a ningún lado mas. Los dos contactos NC (Pin 1) están conectados a 220v y los dos NA (Pin 14) a cada bobina del motor.

Seguramente no estoy viendo algo pero no veo que exista forma de que las dos bobinas estén excitadas al mismo tiempo. Si no están excitados no hay forma de que llegue la corriente como tampoco la hay si los dos lo están excitados al mismo tiempo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 22, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Revisa nuevamente el esquema de los relés que puse y mira que es lo que sucede si uno de los relés queda excitado permanentemente. No hay forma de que le vaya corriente a los dos bobinados.
> 
> Si los dos reles están apagados no hay corriente a ningún bobinado, si los dos relés están activos quedan las dos bobinas conectadas entre si pero no hay forma alguna de que llegue la corriente.
> Los pines 7 (Común) están conectados entre si pero a ningún lado mas. Los dos contactos NC (Pin 1) están conectados a 220v y los dos NA (Pin 14) a cada bobina del motor.
> ...





En este esquema del circuito de potencia, ¿dónde va la fase, dónde el neutro y, entre dónde y dónde van las bobinas y su punto común?. El motor tiene tres terminales.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 22, 2020



analogico dijo:


> en la parte de potencia,  uniendo el común de un rele con el NC del otro  rele
> eso haria que aunque los 2 reles funcionen al mismo tiempo , solo uno tendría energía en el lado de potencia



¿Podrías esquematizarlo?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 22, 2020



El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> Acá les dejo un enlace al video del proyecto que hemos logrado, creo que cumplimos el objetivo, solo espero la opinión de ustedes…



Ahora viene la prueba de fuego. O salís con la pilcha hecha una pinturita o salís como el propio Increíble Hulk!!!


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 22, 2020)

Creo que ya me di cuenta lo que tratas de decir, que si queda en corto un transistor no es que se alimenten dos fases al mismo tiempo sino que habrá problemas en el cambio porque se perdería el retardo de la parada.



Listo, ya no se va a alimentar dos bobinas al mismo tiempo ni se activaran dos relés, debería ponerse todo en corto y fallar demasiadas cosas .
A y B vienen de la unión del capacitor de 4.7uf, la resistencia de 1M y el cátodo del diodo de cada rama del circuito de Endryc.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 22, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Creo que ya me di cuenta lo que tratas de decir, que si queda en corto un transistor no es que se alimenten dos fases al mismo tiempo sino que habrá problemas en el cambio porque se perdería el retardo de la parada.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257840
> 
> ...



Ahora nos vamos entendiendo!!!. Es a esa misma falla a la que apuntaba. Te podían quedar las 2 bobinas de relés energizadas en simultáneo, con lo que el motor se detendría en lugar de cambiar de giro.

Has emulado una suerte de compuerta lógica AND. Es una forma de salvar accionamientos simultáneos. Si bien lleva más elementos, es igualmente válido.

Abrazos


----------



## analogico (Nov 22, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Podrías esquematizarlo?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 22, 2020




esta es la idea






solo falta probarla



aunque por el tamaño del motor,  creo que con un simple fusible bastaria
y puede de que hasta sea mejor 

ya que el hacer este arreglo en los reles ocultaria la falla si esta ocurriese


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 22, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> esta es la idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfecto. Tanto la versión de switchxxi como la tuya deberían funcionar (ya que en el fondo no difieren mucho en el objetivo de enclavamiento, que ambas versiones logran). Está el ahorro del tercer relé en contraste del que le ofrecí primeramente a El Comy, lo que minimiza roturas de más piezas mecánicas por desgaste.

Es más, analizando detenidamente los enclavamientos logrados, no serían estrictamente necesarios implementar compuerta AND en los circuitos de control de relés, ya que si algún transistor BD1XX se pusiera en corto, simplemente o todo se detendría o seguiría girando en algún sentido determinado (dependiendo dónde y en qué circunstancia de funcionamiento se dé la falla).

Creo que para las circunstancias particulares de Cuba, el emplear circuitos bien sencillos serían una ventaja. Si bien El Comy ya lo ha domado al circuito que le ofrecí y se lo vé operativo para lo que él necesita, ahora cuenta con dos lindas variantes más.

Al fin y al cabo, eso es lo bueno de no haber bajado nunca los brazos en este thread, para ayudarlo a él y todo quien lo pueda necesitar ahí.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 27, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Acá les subo unas imágenes del PCB que he creado para este proyecto para que con su visión experta me digan si funcionará. Sucede que tengo un pedacito de placa virgen para montar el proyecto y no lo quiero echar a perder.

Gracias de ante manos por la colaboración.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 29, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Acá les subo unas imágenes del PCB que he creado para este proyecto para que con su visión experta me digan si funcionará. Sucede que tengo un pedacito de placa virgen para montar el proyecto y no lo quiero echar a perder.
> 
> ...



Disculpame la demora en contestar. El capacitor cerámico disco va conectado entre pin 5 y 0V (en tu layout, estaría entre pin 5 y la unión de pines 2 y 6. Por lo demás, no veo otro error.

Recordá conectar el puente que has dejado previsto entre los dos emisores de los transistores (que los conectan a 0V), caso contrario te va a quedar sin alimentación el bloque de la derecha.

Abrazos y mucha suerte con todo.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 29, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> El capacitor cerámico disco va conectado entre pin 5 y 0V


Bien hermano gracias por responder, ya me había dado cuenta del error y creo haberlo corregido en este nuevo PCB…

Otro puente a Maza.
Está  boen así?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 29, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Bien hermano gracias por responder, ya me había dado cuenta del error y creo haberlo corregido en este nuevo PCB…
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258112
> Otro puente a Maza.
> Está  boen así?



Perfecto. A deshilachar ropa ahora!!! .


----------



## El Comy (Nov 29, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Perfecto. A deshilachar ropa ahora!!! .


OK aun me falta crear el PCB en la placa que espero hacerlo en la próxima semana. Luego subo fotos para que las vean. Jajaaa

Mil gracias y un fuerte abrazo….


----------



## El Comy (Nov 30, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que hice algunas modificaciones al PCB antes de imprimir con vista a ahorrar un poco el ácido nítrico que tengo. Díganme si puedo tener problemas con estos cambios.

Gracias…


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 30, 2020)

Si lo cambios fueron unicamente para ensanchar las pistas no debería haber problemas. Por las dudas revisa bien las conexiones comparando la placa con el diagrama esquemático.

Pero por sobre todo: ¡ Revisa que cuando lo transfieras a la placa quede en el lado correcto !, no sea cosa de que te quede al revés y tengas que soldar los componentes del lado del cobre.
Y segundo: revisa, antes de hacerle el baño químico, que el tamaño sea el adecuado. Por el integrado sobre la placa y revisa que los pads estén bien y no achicados o agrandados. Lo mismo con los relés. No sería la primera vez que armo una placa y la impresora me achico la imagen .


----------



## El Comy (Nov 30, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Si lo cambios fueron unicamente para ensanchar las pistas no debería haber problemas. Por las dudas revisa bien las conexiones comparando la placa con el diagrama esquemático.
> 
> Pero por sobre todo: ¡ Revisa que cuando lo transfieras a la placa quede en el lado correcto !, no sea cosa de que te quede al revés y tengas que soldar los componentes del lado del cobre.
> Y segundo: revisa, antes de hacerle el baño químico, que el tamaño sea el adecuado. Por el integrado sobre la placa y revisa que los pads estén bien y no achicados o agrandados. Lo mismo con los relés. No sería la primera vez que armo una placa y la impresora me achico la imagen


Gracias por las recomendaciones, para confirmar algunas de ellas primero imprimí uno en otro tipo de impresora e hice las comparaciones, creo que todo está bien esperemos la impresión final para ver.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 1, 2020)

Acá les dejo el PCB en la placa, jajajajajaaaaa.





Creo que hasta ahora todo va bien...


----------



## El Comy (Dic 2, 2020)

Saludos para todos...

Acá les dejo algunas fotos del proyecto para que me corrijan errores. Esta es la primera etapa y trabaja bien aunque creo que con mucho tiempo de trabajo en cada giro


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 2, 2020)

¿Reutilizaste los mismos componentes que los empleados en la prueba del último video o has modificado algún valor en la implementación final?

Estimo que entre 15 a 25 segundos por lado debería ser más que suficiente... ¿No recordás cuánto pudo haber sido de original?

Tiene toda la pinta el "Deshilachador"


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 2, 2020)

Cuando lave la ropa, voy a tratar de acordarme de contar los segundos que gira cada lado mi lavarropas, y comento para que tengan en cuenta.
Espero acordarme


----------



## El Comy (Dic 3, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Reutilizaste los mismos componentes que los empleados en la prueba del último video o has modificado algún valor en la implementación final?


Si en esa primera etapa usé lo mismo del proyecto de prueba.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 3, 2020)

Saludos para todos, acá algunas fotos del proyecto completo…






Estoy usando casi los mismos componentes excepto algún que otro diodo y un relé. Pero las bobinas de los relé de giro no se me están excitando, midiendo la bobina como tal en una solo se alcanzan 3.5 vol y a al cambiar, en la otra, solo 5.5 vol o sea no se excitan ninguna de las dos. Díganme si tengo algún error o que puede estar provocando esa caída. Remplacé el Filtro del 555 de 1000 uf po 220 uf y el tiempo de trabajo es más corto.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 3, 2020

Los led si prenden (poco) pero prenden y se nota el reatrdo.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 3, 2020)

Prueba eliminado uno de los LED (se eliminan cambiándolos por un cable o directamente suelda un cablecito entre sus terminales), eso por un lado debería darle mas corriente al transistor para conmutar el relé, ademas achicaría el tiempo. Comprueba la tensión de alimentación, ya sea la que alimenta el circuito completo y la que sale por el relé comandado por el 555.

¿ Tal vez pusiste capacitores mas grandes en donde están los transistores ?


----------



## El Comy (Dic 3, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Tal vez pusiste capacitores mas grandes en donde están los transistores ?


Usé los mismos, medí maza + colector y tengo 13 vol y de maza a la otra pata del relé 13 vol pero de colector a la otra pata del relect 5.5 en un caso y en el otro 3.3.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 3, 2020

la R de descarga es 4k7 y 10 k entre diodo y filtro.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 3, 2020)

No hay mucho para hacer, si el relé esta alimentado a 13v en una de las bobinas, entonces el transistor no esta saturándose como debe o esta conectado al revés.

De echo, por lo que veo en Lavadora Daytron gira en un solo sentido el transistor, si es un 2n2222 esta al revés. Visto desde arriba (osea con los pines para abajo) y la cara plana hacia uno los pines son: C-B-E.

También ten presente que: (13v - 0.6v (de un diodo 1N4007) / 14.7k ) * 4.7k = 3.9v; si a eso le restas la dos caídas de los LEDs casi que ni llega a los 0.6v mínimos para encender el transistor.

Comprueba eso, 1: Que el transistor este bien colocado (parece estar al revés) y 2: Que midiendo entre B-E de los transistores al menos haya 0.6v (en realidad esa tensión va a subir por como es el circuito, la idea es que llegue a 0.6v - 0.7v).


----------



## El Comy (Dic 3, 2020)

¿No es así?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 3, 2020)

Miré el primer datasheet que encontré y según ese esta al revés. Pero quizás es otro modelo.

Revisa bien que numero tiene el transistor.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 3, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, acá algunas fotos del proyecto completo…
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258278
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258279
> ...



Veo que entre el último video que habías subido (donde los tiempos se veían bien) y el proyecto final, has agregado dos Leds más en serie. Eso puede agregarte retardo en cada módulo, pero tiene que ir acompañado de un reacomodo de valores de resistencias, para que siga circulando la corriente de base necesaria para saturar cada transistor. Muy posiblemente, si has mantenido similar resistencia que en la prueba del último video, no alcance la corriente para saturar los transistores. Por ahí, no sea necesario reducir el capacitor de la base de tiempo del 555 (el de 1000 uF). Por ahí, solo sea necesario volver a los Leds rojos que tenías antes o ajustar las resistencias que quedan en serie a cada base de transistor si querés colocar los Leds amarillos también. De las dos alternativas, te sugeriría volver a como lo tenías en el video, donde todo parecía ir bien.


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 4, 2020)

Yo tengo un circuito pendiente para esa aplicacion, en mi caso el sistema era mecanico(reloj mecanico con platinos),el sistema toma un comun del motor y realiza la conexion de 2 cables al comun en intervalos, es decir el comun con cable A realiza el giro hacia la derecha y el comun con el cable B realiza el giro hacia la izquierda, no se si sea el mismo caso que en el motor del sistema de El Comy; como comentan, pense en un 4060 para realizar el giro hacia un sentido, hacer pausa y despues girar hacia el otro sentido,despues otra pausa y se va a reset para iniciar de nuevo;Un selector mecanico switch determina el tiempo de funcionamiento al tomar una señal del reloj de carry de una salida que determine XX minutos para realizar el paro(para el paro pense en un flip flop que detenga la señal de reloj del 4060 para que se detenga)ya al final pudiera llevar un switch push button para reiniciar el conteo, de ser el mismo caso para los interesados en el tema les pido me comenten si es el mismo principio de funcionamiento para su sistema para terminar el sistema, ya que no esta terminado pero esta en proceso.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 4, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> no se si sea el mismo caso que en el motor del sistema de El Comy


Ese es mi caso también.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 4, 2020



diegomj1973 dijo:


> ajustar las resistencias que quedan en serie a cada base de transistor


Tienes mucha razón, cambié 10 k por 4k7 y se logran excitar los transistores. Ahora subo un video con el proyecto final trabajando.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 4, 2020

Este es el Video:
https://youtu.be/n6ORaoCLUiQ


----------



## El Comy (Dic 4, 2020)

Estará bien así?


----------



## Kawacuba (Dic 4, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Yo tengo un circuito pendiente para esa aplicacion, en mi caso el sistema era mecanico(reloj mecanico con platinos),el sistema toma un comun del motor y realiza la conexion de 2 cables al comun en intervalos, es decir el comun con cable A realiza el giro hacia la derecha y el comun con el cable B realiza el giro hacia la izquierda, no se si sea el mismo caso que en el motor del sistema de El Comy; como comentan, pense en un 4060 para realizar el giro hacia un sentido, hacer pausa y despues girar hacia el otro sentido,despues otra pausa y se va a reset para iniciar de nuevo;Un selector mecanico switch determina el tiempo de funcionamiento al tomar una señal del reloj de carry de una salida que determine XX minutos para realizar el paro(para el paro pense en un flip flop que detenga la señal de reloj del 4060 para que se detenga)ya al final pudiera llevar un switch push button para reiniciar el conteo, de ser el mismo caso para los interesados en el tema les pido me comenten si es el mismo principio de funcionamiento para su sistema para terminar el sistema, ya que no esta terminado pero esta en proceso.


Hola, si buscas en este hilo verás algunas ideas posteadas por varios foristas, hay varias, solo busca y comentas cualquier duda.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 6, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Acá les dejo un video del proyecto trabajando con la etapa de 110 vol con dos ventiladores. A mi modo de ver creo que tiene poco tiempo de espera, le cambie la R de 4k7 por 5k6 y creo tener buen tiempo. No he probado con los ventiladores luego del cambio pero debe estar mejor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2020)

No se puede ver . . . 

"null
Si el propietario de este video te lo permitió, accede".

El tiempo de espera debería andar por los 3 o 4 segundos.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 6, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se puede ver . . .
> 
> "null
> Si el propietario de este video te lo permitió, accede".


Disculpen...


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

Saludos para todos...

Les cuento que estoy trabajando en la fuente para el proyecto, sucede que luego de rectificar la alterna del transformador que tengo el voltaje es de aproximadamente de 19.3 vol. Si mal no recuerdo el tope para el 555 es 15 vol, monté un divisor resistivo en la salida de le fuento con 10 k + 20k y entre positivo y la unión de ellas tengo los 12 vol, mi duda es si puedo alimentar el proyecto desde este punto.

Acá les dejo una imagen de lo que tengo montado para que me comenten…



Gracias…


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2020)

No sirve , eso no da corriente , quizás ande hasta que se accione un relé


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No sirve , eso no da corriente , quizás ande hasta que se accione un relé


Podría alimentar el proyecto con los 19 vol?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2020)

No , o un LM7812 , u otro transformador o transistor de potencia y zener


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> transistor de potencia y zener


Cómo hago esto?

Tengo un transformado de 9 vol, lo probé pero no se exitan los relé.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2020)

El transformador de 9 VAC rectificado daría 12VDC . . .

O es una fuente de 9VDC ?


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El transformador de 9 VAC rectificado daría 12VDC . . .


rectificado da 9 vol


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2020)

Entonces no es "transformador" es "fuente" . . .  hablá bien  

Algo así :









						Improvisando diodos zener
					

A veces pienso que mi mujer tiene razón y estoy un poco enfermo, el hecho es que cuando reparo algún aparato y quito algún transistor que esta quemado o tiene algún defecto no lo tiro (el colmo del rata) pasa que a veces le queda sana una de las junturas  y puede usarse como diodo, pero mejor...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algo así :





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces no es "transformador" es "fuente" . . . hablá bien


Gracias por el aporte, la recomendación y el regaño. Jajajaa


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 7, 2020)

Si vos querés, mostranos todos los componentes eléctricos y / o electrónicos que dispones para emplear en tus circuitos o a los que le puedes sacar algún componente. Mostralos a través de fotos lo más nítidas que puedas, incluso, si tienes que sacarle más de una foto a cada cosa, mejor, para así ayudarte a escoger lo que puedas emplear sin mayores complicaciones para armar tu fuente.

Te hago una consulta: ¿para las pruebas que nos mostraste en los videos, la alimentación que empleaste la tenés que utilizar para otra cosa que ahora no la integras en este proyecto?

Abrazos


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Te hago una consulta: ¿para las pruebas que nos mostraste en los videos, la alimentación que empleaste la tenés que utilizar para otra cosa que ahora no la integras en este proyecto?


Es una fuente regulable con LM317 que hice para las pruebas por eso no la puedo usar. Estoy tratando de montar la fuente para el proyecto con un transformador de un juego de bocinas para PC, lo creo práctico porque es de un tamaño pequeño pero el voltaje luego de rectificado es de 19.3 muy alto para el 555 estoy necesitando bajarlo hasta 13 ó 14 vol.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 7, 2020

Creo tener en mis cosas un 7815, tendría que buscar aunque me parece que tiene 4 terminales (es posible eso?)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 7, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Es una fuente regulable con LM317 que hice para las pruebas por eso no la puedo usar. Estoy tratando de montar la fuente para el proyecto con un transformador de un juego de bocinas para PC, lo creo práctico porque es de un tamaño pequeño pero el voltaje luego de rectificado es de 19.3 muy alto para el 555 estoy necesitando bajarlo hasta 13 ó 14 vol.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 7, 2020
> 
> Creo tener en mis cosas un 7815, tendría que buscar aunque me parece que tiene 4 terminales (es posible eso?)



Ok. La diferencia entre esos 19,3 V y lo que necesitás finalmente, si bien no es importante, el problema mayor es que es a consumo variable. El consumo más importante se centra en los de los relés, porque lo otro asociado no aporta mucho adicional. Normalmente, vas a tener unos 30 a 35 mA de consumo base del relé que está a la salida del 555, más otro consumo similar (de a uno por vez) de los otros dos relés que entran alternados y en destiempo junto con el primero citado. Es decir, vas a tener un consumo que oscile entre los 35 mA y los 70 mA muy aproximadamente.

Es más, podés verificar ese consumo y asegurarte en qué valores está todo exactamente.

El problema es que si disponemos una simple resistencia en serie, no sirve, ya que si la dimensionás para cuando tengas 70 mA, vas a tener problemas para cuando caiga el consumo a prácticamente la mitad (35 mA). Inconvenientes también vas a tener si dimensionás para la menor corriente, cuando tienda a darse el mayor consumo. Conclusión: no puede ser la solución.

Buscá entre los cacharros para ver cómo podemos ayudarte.

Abrazos


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Buscá entre los cacharros para ver cómo podemos ayudarte.
> 
> Abrazos


Mil gracias hermano y otro abrazo para usted.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 7, 2020

!Ha! tengo una fuente de un DVD que creo trabaja, es conmutada, la podría usar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> !Ha! tengo una fuente de un DVD que creo trabaja, es conmutada, la podría usar?


 
Si y tiene 12 V !


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

Si +- 12, 3, 5


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2020)

Probalo con la salida de 12 Vdc !


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probalo con la salida de 12 Vdc !


OK, quería guardar esa fuente para otro proyecto pero tendré que usarla, jajajajajja


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 7, 2020)

Y ya de paso te queda el arbolito de navidad armado en el lavarropas . Con 4 LEDs la salida se va a 13v aprox, eso depende del color usado; sin son azules (3v de caída en cada uno) deberían usarse solo dos o la salida se va a 14v.

Resta aclarar que el 7805 con disipador de calor.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Resta aclarar que el 7805 con disipador de calor.


Este no es de 5 vol en la salida?

Disculpe mi ignorancia, jajajajaaa.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 7, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Este no es de 5 vol en la salida?
> 
> Disculpe mi ignorancia, jajajajaaa.


Si, es de 5v, salvo que se "toquetee" el pin 2. Para eso están los LEDs ahí, elevan la tensión de salida.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 7, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Si, es de 5v, salvo que se "toquetee" el pin 2. Para eso están los LEDs ahí, elevan la tensión de salida.


OK ya entiento y creo tener 2 ó 3 7805 veré si lo logro hacer. Gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2020)

Hacé todas las pruebas que quieras , pero medí la salida de la fuente antes de conectar a la plaqueta , so pena de quemar 555.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 8, 2020)

Saludos para todos, les cuento que con la fuente de 19 vol probé 7 zener para ver si alguno era de 12 vol y montar lo que me recomendó Dosmetros y en todos el voltaje era el mismo de la fuente, o sea, ninguno de 12 vol. Lo hice con una resistencia de 1k y polarizando los zener de forma inversa.

Continué probado las otras recomendaciones y con el 7805 y 4 led amarillo logré el voltaje y el proyecto trabajó. También dentro de mis cosas encontré un KIA 7815 (si mal no recuerdo) lo alimenté con los 19 vol y en la salida tenía 14.5, con este no probé el proyecto por temor a dañarlo. Otra cosa que encontré fue un transformador de 9 vol AC que creo es el ideal aunque es un poquito grande en tamaño físico. De estas tres opciones (7805 + 4 led, 7815 y Transf 9 vol DC)

¿Cuál me recomiendan usar?

Gracias…


----------



## diegomj1973 (Dic 8, 2020)

Dos de las opciones te podrían servir sin mayores inconvenientes.

Si empleás el 7805 con sus leds amarillos asociados, deberías alimentar ese conjunto a su entrada con el transformador, rectificador y filtro que nos comentaste entrega 19,3 VCC. Ya sabés que eso funciona y te entrega un voltaje bastante estable, aunque eso no sería tan necesario en esta aplicación.

Si empleás el transformador de 9 VCA, con un diodo como rectificador de media onda y un capacitor electrolítico ya estás, por el contenido consumo del circuito.

Evaluá qué es lo que ocupa menor espacio y empleá la variante más pequeña, reservando el transformador más grande para otra cosa.

Abrazos


----------



## El Comy (Dic 8, 2020)

Tengo otra duda, sé que la mayoría de ustedes nunca han visto esta lavadora pero tal vez algún coterráneo mío me pueda aclarar. Sucede que en el reloj mecánico tengo un cable rojo que debe ser 110 v AC, podría alimentar la fuente de nuestro proyecto con ese cable pero me está faltando la otra fase, o sea, el neutro. Claro que no he revisado la instalación, tal vez sea fácil de identificar pero quisiera, si alguien sabe desde donde puedo subir el neutro lo agradecería.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 8, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Cuando lave la ropa, voy a tratar de acordarme de contar los segundos que gira cada lado mi lavarropas, y comento para que tengan en cuenta.
> Espero acordarme


Disculpen la demora. Al fin cronometré mi lavarropas.
Los tiempos son 12 segundos girando por 2 segundos detenidos. Ésto para ambos lados.
Y si mal no calculé, tarda entre 30 y 35 minutos en completar la vuelta.
Espero pueda servir de referencia, dependera del tamaño del tambor, y en particular cada temporizador.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 8, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Disculpen la demora. Al fin cronometré mi lavarropas.
> Los tiempos son 12 segundos girando por 2 segundos detenidos. Ésto para ambos lados.
> Y si mal no calculé, tarda entre 30 y 35 minutos en completar la vuelta.


Gracias hermano, al proyecto que hicimos aquí le tome el tiempo y tiene 7 ó 17 (no recuerdo bien) segundo de trabajo en cada giro y 3 segundos de espera. Voy a darle algo más de tiempo de trabajo aumentando el filtro del 555 de 220 uf a 330 uf.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 8, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Tengo otra duda, sé que la mayoría de ustedes nunca han visto esta lavadora pero tal vez algún coterráneo mío me pueda aclarar. Sucede que en el reloj mecánico tengo un cable rojo que debe ser 110 v AC, podría alimentar la fuente de nuestro proyecto con ese cable pero me está faltando la otra fase, o sea, el neutro. Claro que no he revisado la instalación, tal vez sea fácil de identificar pero quisiera, si alguien sabe desde donde puedo subir el neutro lo agradecería.


Algunas lavadoras interrumpen una fase con un switch accionado con la puerta para que se detenga todo en caso de abrirla cuando se encuentra en marcha.

Lo mas fácil es mirar los cables que entran al motor, deberían ser 2 amarillos (los que usas para darle el sentido de giro) y el tercero debería ser el neutro. Mira que color es y síguelo para no tener que pasar un cable desde abajo hasta la placa.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 8, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y si mal no calculé, tarda entre 30 y 35 minutos en completar la vuelta.


Al proyecto le faltaría desconectarse al transcurrir un tiempo pero eso es mucho pedir, jajajaa


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 8, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Al proyecto le faltaría desconectarse al transcurrir un tiempo pero eso es mucho pedir, jajajaa


Claro. Lo ideal es que termines y funcione bien el cambio y espera del motor. Luego, cuando puedas conseguir mas componentes y tiempo puedes implementarlo, pero con algun reloj o cronometro, incluso con el celular puedes hacerlo, mas que nada para que no esté mucho tiempo encendido, o muy poco tiempo.
Asi mismo ese tiempo es por el recorrido completo, que no discrimina que tipo de tela (hablando del programa) o qué tan sucio queda.


----------



## Kawacuba (Dic 8, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Algunas lavadoras interrumpen una fase con un switch accionado con la puerta para que se detenga todo en caso de abrirla cuando se encuentra en marcha.
> 
> Lo mas fácil es mirar los cables que entran al motor, deberían ser 2 amarillos (los que usas para darle el sentido de giro) y el tercero debería ser el neutro. Mira que color es y síguelo para no tener que pasar un cable desde abajo hasta la placa.


Si mal no recuerdo esta Daytron que tiene el amigo Comy sólo paraba el tambor de centrifugado cuando se intentaba abrir mientras está girando, y automáticamente al cerrar nuevamente continúa su función.



El Comy dijo:


> Tengo otra duda, sé que la mayoría de ustedes nunca han visto esta lavadora pero tal vez algún coterráneo mío me pueda aclarar. Sucede que en el reloj mecánico tengo un cable rojo que debe ser 110 v AC, podría alimentar la fuente de nuestro proyecto con ese cable pero me está faltando la otra fase, o sea, el neutro. Claro que no he revisado la instalación, tal vez sea fácil de identificar pero quisiera, si alguien sabe desde donde puedo subir el neutro lo agradecería.


@El Comy  pero lo tuyo es alimentarte del mismo cable que tiene la lavadora, ya se sabe que uno de los dos es ese rojo, que debe venir de uno de los dos hilos que van al enchufe, lo que deberías hacer según yo  es comprobar ese otro hilo que va al enchufe y ver dentro de la lavadora de donde sacarlo para llevarlo hasta tu fuente, y ya tendrías entre rojo y ese que te falta los 110vac para la fuente.




El Comy dijo:


> Al proyecto le faltaría desconectarse al transcurrir un tiempo pero eso es mucho pedir, jajajaa


Pero eso se puede hacer, claro que ya es otro diseño adicional al que estás terminando ahora, pero yo pienso que no es tan difícil, algún ic temporizador o algo parecido que incluso quizá hasta se pueda hacer ajustable, digamos quiero lavar 30min, o quiero un lavado rápido de 15min.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 9, 2020)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo esta Daytron que tiene el amigo Comy sólo paraba el tambor de centrifugado cuando se intentaba abrir mientras está girando, y automáticamente al cerrar nuevamente continúa su función.


Es así mismo.



Kawacuba dijo:


> @El Comy pero lo tuyo es alimentarte del mismo cable que tiene la lavadora, ya se sabe que uno de los dos es ese rojo, que debe venir de uno de los dos hilos que van al enchufe, lo que deberías hacer según yo es comprobar ese otro hilo que va al enchufe y ver dentro de la lavadora de donde sacarlo para llevarlo hasta tu fuente, y ya tendrías entre rojo y ese que te falta los 110vac para la fuente.


Esa es la idea pero como no la he abierto por detrás quería para cuando lo hiciera tener una idea de lo que debo buscar, Gracias.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 9, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que probé el transformador de 9 vol DC y luego de rectificar 10 vol y tanto por lo que no excitaba los relés del control de giro, además cuando se excitaba el primero el voltaje bajaba a 9.7. La fuente del DVD me hacía lo mismo, no excitaba los relés del control de giro. Encontré un LM317 con el que regulé el voltaje y entonces trabajó bien, acá les dejo algunas fotos de la fuente en la etapa de prueba. Disculpen la calidad de la fotografía.
Fuente


Regulador

¿Díganme si estoy bien, o necesito algo más para la etapa de regulación?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 9, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Díganme si estoy bien, o necesito algo más para la etapa de regulación



Un pequeño disipador para el 317. Y que con esos valores entregue la tensión que quieres a la salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2020)

El LM317 andaría mejor con 100 Ohms en vez de 240 Ohms , pero tenés que también modificar la de 2k2. Ponele a la salida un led con una resistencia de 1k.

Todas las pruebas las hacés desconectado de la placa del 555 y relés.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 9, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todas las pruebas las hacés desconectado de la placa del 555 y relés.


Seguro, solo tengo uno y si se rompe me da algo, jaajajajaa

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 9, 2020



switchxxi dijo:


> Un pequeño disipador para el 317. Y que con esos valores entregue la tensión que quieres a la salida.


Si hermano cuando lo ponga en la placa le pongo el disipador, gracias...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 9, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> 100 Ohms en vez de 240 Ohms


Al cambiar 240R por 100R entonces si cambio 2k2 por 1k ¿tendría aproximadamente 13.8 vol. verdad?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 9, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele a la salida un led con una resistencia de 1k.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2020)

No no , la de 1k sería para el led , el LM317 necesita unos miliamperes de carga para funcionar bien , la de 2k2 , o habría que sacar la cuenta o por prueba y error


----------



## El Comy (Dic 9, 2020)

¿Sería un error ponerle en paralelo con el diodo de cada relec de salida un led?
Estoy queriendo, ya que pondré uno rojo en la fuente, identificar también el giro con led amarillo y verde.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 9, 2020

Algo así para la fuente?


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 9, 2020

Lo del nuevo led sería algo así aunque en Proteus no se excita el Relec.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 9, 2020)

En proteus no se va a excitar el relé porque el LED va a limitar la tensión entre los terminales de la bobina a 2v aproximadamente, si fuera en la realidad el LED simplemente se quemaría, le falta la resistencia de limitación. 

Pone una resistencia de 2/3k  en serie con el LED. (La idea de que sea ese valor es que añada la menor corriente al transistor).


----------



## El Comy (Dic 9, 2020)

Muchacho se me ocurrió algo como esto para controlar el tiempo de trabajo general del lavado, controlando la cantidad de trabajo en cada sentido y que dejara de trabajar luego de un tiempo. No se si es una locura, recuerden que no soy electrónico, es solo una idea. jajajajaaa

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 9, 2020




switchxxi dijo:


> Pone una resistencia de 2/3k en serie con el LED. (La idea de que sea ese valor es que añada la menor corriente al transistor).


Con esta recomendación lo puedo probar? Es que los otros led alumbran muy poco, apenas se nota.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 9, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> o habría que sacar la cuenta o por prueba y error


¿Cual remplazo me recomienda para 2k2 si uso los 100R?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 9, 2020)

Por un LED + resistencia de 1k en cada salida del relé que comanda el 555. No veras el retardo pero si los LEDs cambiar.

Si bien Dosmetros tiene razón, 240 ohm es lo mínimo y suficiente para mantener la regulación, la idea es que haya un consumo mínimo en el 317.
Deja esos valores y pon un led a la salida, con eso y el consumo del 555 ya debería quedar.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 9, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Por un LED + resistencia de 1k en cada salida del relé que comanda el 555


Conectado a maza verdad?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 9, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Conectado a maza verdad?



Exactamente, de las salidas del relé que alimenta cada rama que comanda los giros (*OJO, no los de 110v*), un LED con una resistencia en serie y a masa.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 9, 2020)

switchxxi dijo:


> Exactamente, de las salidas del relé que alimenta cada rama que comanda los giros (*OJO, no los de 110v*), un LED con una resistencia en serie y a masa.


¿Algo cómo esto?


----------



## El Comy (Dic 10, 2020)

Saludos para todos, acá les dejo un video con la fuente trabajando. Loúnico que noto es que un giro dura aproximadamente 16 min y el otro 11, pero no creo que sea muy importante.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 12, 2020)

Saludos para todos, ya estoy acoplando el proyecto en la lavadora. La fuente la pude ubicar en un lugar donde no creo que corra riesgo de recibir agua pero la otra parte del proyecto si me preocupa. Lo que necesito saber es si puedo poner el temporizador en una bolsa de plástico y cerrarla bien?


----------



## malesi (Dic 12, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, ya estoy acoplando el proyecto en la lavadora. La fuente la pude ubicar en un lugar donde no creo que corra riesgo de recibir agua pero la otra parte del proyecto si me preocupa. Lo que necesito saber es si puedo poner el temporizador en una bolsa de plástico y cerrarla bien?


Dale con uno de estos 🙂


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 12, 2020)

Yo le haría un par de agujeros en la parte de abajo de cualquier cosa plástica que envuelva la electrónica. El agua entra hasta en donde no puede.

Esta buena la idea de malesi, pero, por sobre todo, lo mas seguro es poner a tierra el chasis del lavarropas.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 14, 2020)

Saludos para todos...

Acá les dejo un video del proyecto terminado, claro que no se le ha hecho la prueba de fuego (como decimos acá) que sería un fin de semana de lavado, jajajaaa. Pero hasta ahora creo que todo va bien, lo logramos. No sabe cuánto les agradezco a todos por ayudarme a resolver mi problema, mil gracias y un fuerte abrazo:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2020)

Impecable  Te felicito !
Hasta le pusiste los leds indicadores


----------



## El Comy (Dic 14, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Impecable  Te felicito !


Gracias hermano pero recuerde que lo hicimos entre todos, jajajajaa.


----------



## malesi (Dic 14, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano pero recuerde que lo hicimos entre todos, jajajajaa.


Que vamos a leer ahora, que ya terminaste


----------



## El Comy (Dic 14, 2020)

malesi dijo:


> Que vamos a leer ahora, que ya terminaste


No se preocupe hermano que siempre encontraremos cosas para hacer, acá se sobra la necesidad de reparar o crear cosas, solo espero me sigan colaborando. Jajajajaaa. De hecho tengo una fuente interna para PC que trabaja con 220 vol y se le destruyó un circuito integrado por lo que dejó de trabajar y la quisiera reparar, pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2021)

Para la próxima:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 25, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para la próxima:


Hola a todos , hasta onde se "Jesús López" no es mi pariente ( aomenos proximo ), Jajajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Comy (Ene 25, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para la próxima:


Muy bueno pero son muchos 555 y solo tenía uno, pero está perfecto el tutorial gracias.


----------

